# FREE Disney Pumpkin Carving Stencils!!!



## RBennett

.


----------



## prestonsmomma

OH I would love to have Donald Duck!!!!


----------



## RBennett

*Hey guys! I just wanted to remind you, if you will send me your email address, it will make it a LOT easier for me! Thanks!   *


----------



## RBennett

*Hey everyone! Sorry to keep adding things, but I wanted to add a tip on here that I forgot to originally. If you've never carved a pumpkin before with a stencil like this, I HIGHLY reccomend a pumpkin carving kit from Disney Store, or Wal-Mart, Target, or anywhere like that. But ALSO, when you get these stencils, you might have a shadow on there. Chances are it's fine, but just watch out for the ever possible shadow. And one last thing, you want to cut out the SHADED portion on the stencil. So I recommend taping it to your pumpkin and then rub a DAMP cloth over it so it hugs to the pumpkin. But just lightly damp. Enjoy!*


----------



## kimbac3

Thanks!!    PM sent!!
                        Kimba


----------



## Tysmommy

I would love to have Peter Pan if you still have them available!  I have searched everwhere for it and that is what my son has requested.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!  My e-mail address is kimsritchie@hotmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## rk5798

We would love the Mickey, Ariel, and Cinderella stencils.  Thank you so much for doing this!

ryanandkristin@sbcglobal.net


----------



## djmeredith

Could I please get the Capt. Hook, Peter Pan, Mickey, and Minnie templates.
Thanks!!  djmeredith@lycos.com


----------



## sunlover13

Can I get Ariel, Tinkerbell, Pirates, Grumpy, and Peter Pan please?

Thanks!


----------



## RBennett

*Just to let everyone know, OBVIOUSLY this is when everyone is going to want these stencils and between work and the cruise that you can see in my signature I'm getting a little busy. To be honest I didn't even know people were posting on this thread again!  But that's ok!! I'm more than glad to help!! All I ask is that you bear with me and I will try and get each request filled as soon as possible, just so long as nobody requests the WHOLE list!!!  Anyway, I hope everyone enjoys and if you could post your pictures on here of the end result I'd like to see how they turned out!!  *


----------



## RBennett

*Ok..... WHEW!!!! Just to let everyone know, I am caught up now!!  And by the way, it is NOT that big of a deal for me to send any of these to anyone that wants them!! Here on the DIS we're all about helping each other out in the spirit of DISNEY!!!!!!  So anyway, if I seem to have missed someone, PLEASE let me know, as I would feel really bad if someone was waiting on these and never got them. Second, when you receive these you will be receiving an email from pumpkinstencils@hotmail.com in whatever email address you provide, just so you can be on the look out for it and not think that it's spam or anything!!  Keep up the carving!!!!*


----------



## npmommie

I would love Cinderella!  This is so nice, Thank you!
rn9302000@yahoo.com


----------



## higleytownheros

Thank you ... I received your email and the stencils worked great!


----------



## Tammysue5

I would love Cinderella, Minnie and Tink!  (Urrr,,, I mean the DDs would love these) 

tammysue5@insightbb.com

Thanks so much in advance! That is very nice of you toa take the time!


----------



## Cinders Mum

could you please send me Stitch and Tink, 

thanks loads.    vramsay01@hotmail.com


Val
xx


----------



## deezeealum

I am sure my DD would love Tink, Mickey, and Pooh.

it's so nice of you to do this when we are all so busy!!!   
Thanks in advance, Gretchen
ppriore12@verizon.net


----------



## daveykim

Wasnt sure if I should reply here or send an email directly to you...but my son loves anything pirate and I would be interested in any of the pirate themed ones and maybe a Mickey Mouse. Thanks so much, you will make my hubby look like a HERO! My email is goodenowdisp@netllc.net
Thanks!!


----------



## mikeesuee

We would love Mickey,Stitch and Cinderella,please.Thank you for sharing and taking the time.

mikeesuee196@hotmail.com


----------



## RBennett

*Just to let everyone know, if you receive an attachment from me with the stencil, when you first open it you will see the first page is the "carving instructions". I include this on every stencil so that no matter if you ask for 1 or 5 stencils, there are the instructions. The actual stencil is on page 2 of the attachment. You can print out the attachment and the stencil will be the second page or you can view the document in Windows Picture and Fax Viewer and easily tab over to the 2nd page. Hope this clears up the confusion!!!  *


----------



## Davidsmommy

OMG!  That is so awesome!  I was just thinking about carving a disney pumpkin. 

Could you send me Cinderella Castle and Mickey?  I would really appreciate it!  My email is thehamiltons@adelphia.net

Thank you so much!


----------



## trayletha

When you've found some time I would appreciate 

Captain Hook
Cindy's Castle
Peter Pan
Tink
Mickey 
Minnie

thank you so much!


----------



## KnoxDisney

Would love:

the castle and mickey!

Thank you so much!  

lcp9701@hotmail.com


----------



## KimD

How wonderfully magical of you to share these!

If you don't mind could you please send me these when you have time:

Cinderella Castle
Tinkerbell
Mickey
Grumpy

TO: nduell@sbcglobal.net

Thank you SO much!


----------



## issyanne

If you could please send me Ariel, Tinkerbell, and Cheshire Cat.


Thanks,

 Melissa
issyanne@hotmail.com


----------



## MerryPoppins

Could I have the following?  Would it be too much trouble? mlschones@yahoo.com

Cheshire Cat
Cinderella Castle
Eeyore(2)

I sort of collect pumpkin patterns, but I don't have Disney ones.  I might even ask for more...but I promise not until much later.  You sound really busy right now!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## CRZYINNJ

Hi.  Could I please have Cinderella, Cindy's castle, Mickey, and tigger?  Thanks so much!  My address is:  ckks1222@gmail.com


----------



## ANLIJE

Pirates, STITCH and tinkerbell


----------



## fatherof2nh

if you could send me Mickey Mouse and Cinderella, that would be great. carving this weekend.

jacen521@aol.com


----------



## fatherof2nh

Oh, and Aried my daughter asked. Thanks!


----------



## eperkis

I would love the following templates: Ariel, Cinderella, Mickey, Minnie, Tinkerbell and Snow White.  If you're too busy, I'd take just Ariel but was thinking of doing a series since we just saw Disney on Ice today and DD's really excited.

Thank you!
emelvin74@yahoo.com
elizabeth


----------



## beerwench1313

Could you please send me: Black Pearl, Captain Hook, Captain Jack Sparrow, Cheshire Cat, and Eeyore! Thanks in advance!!!

raingoddess13@hotmail.com


----------



## mimilikewhoaa

can you pleas send me the black pearl one? my email is mixmi05@aol.com.
Thank You!!


----------



## atlyankeefan

You are so awesome!  Mickey, Minnie and Peter Pan if you are able too.

Thanks,

atlyankeefan@gmail.com


----------



## alison91501

Could you please send me pirates, skull and swords, and tink.
alison91501@aol.com

Thank you so much.
Alison


----------



## BRobson

Just wanted to say thankyou very much for sending me the stencils. Will post a picture if they are successful


----------



## Cinders Mum

Thank you so much, printing these out tonight, and will give it a go.

Val
xx


----------



## DisneyMimi

Hi,

Could you please send me Cinderella, Mickey, and Tink...and Donald Duck.
If that's too many....just Cindy and Mickey!   

judisummers@bellsouth.net


----------



## 0hmyheck

This is really great of you to do.  I am going to PM for the easiest one to do as carving is not what we are good at.


----------



## Cruiser1969

I would love to have a few . . . please send me the following:

Tinkerbell
Pirates 
Mickey
Black Pearl


to cruiser1969@hotmail.com

Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## DavetheJack

My kids would love to carve pumkins. If its possible we would take as many as you could give. They will be carving for days. LOL

dholmes@email.com


----------



## LUNDI7

CAN YOU PLEASE EMAIL ME, JASMINE TINKERBELL AND ARIEL PUMPKIN STENCILS? ,MY DAUGHTER WILL BE SOOOOO HAPPY!! THE EMAIL IS MRSLJSTOLP@YAHOO.COM

THANKS!!!


----------



## #1 Pocahontas

This is so nice of you!!

Can I please have the Hook, Castle, Peter Pan, and Dumbo ones?   Thanks so much!

Ldmartenet@aol.com


----------



## Brandilina

It is so nice of you to share these with us. When you get a minute I'd like:

Tinkerbell
Cinderella 
Cinderella's Castle

Thanks so much!!

Brandilina@Hotmail.com


----------



## regmea21

Would anyone please send me a mickey mouse pumpkin stencil. I love mickey and have never in my life done him for halloween! Please send one if you have it! Most appreciated! my e-mail is xxkrorpxx@aol.com Thanks!!!


----------



## mountainmomma

Hi,
Can you please send me Ariel, Cinderella, Minne, and Tinkerbell?  
bbonich@verizon.net

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kaufmen

I would love the black pearl, mickey, the sea monster, stitch and tink if that isn't too much trouble.  I can't seem to find the Disney books anywhere in my area in NC.

Thanks!

sarah.kaufman@elliswinters.com


----------



## amyrn6

I would like ariel and cinderella and mickie and minnie if not to much trouble  thank you  
daclarks98@yahoo.com


----------



## kitn

HI!
I would love:
Dumbo 
Ariel 
Minnie Mouse
Cinderella
Cap hook
Thank you. I am helping my DD first grade class with pumpkins. This would be great.
nancyn@midsouth.rr.com


----------



## SCFIREMAN

Could you send me :
Captain Hook
Donald Duck
Mickey
Pirates 
ffjrohrbach@bellsouth.net

Thank you


----------



## STAYC18

COULD YOU PLEASE SEND ME MICKEY, TINK AND CINDERELLA.  THANKS SO MUCH .  I'M GOING TO A PUMPKIN CARVING PARTY TOMORROW NIGHT. MY EMAIL IS.....   STAYC18@AOL.COM


----------



## kerryjo

Is it still possible to get  the pumpkin stencils emailed to me?  I just stumbled across this forum in a desperate search for Disney pumpkin patterns.  After a recent trip to Disney World, and a trip to the theater to see Peter Pan, my son and daughter are going as Tink and Peter for Halloween.  We would love to be able to carve their pumpkins the same!  So if I could get the Tinkerbell and Peter Pan stencils I would appreciate it so much!!

mklacroix@sbcglobal.net


----------



## CarlsbergUtd

Hi there! Im new at this. Could you please send me Cinderella, Tinkerbell and Ariel?
Thanks! jay_jay555@hotmail.com


----------



## jostrom

Could you please send me Mickey Mouse and Tinderbell.

By kids will love these!

thanks - Jacqui

jbostrom@rogers.com


----------



## DISNEYmooner2008

Don't know if it's too late to request, but I'd love to have Cinderella's Castle and Cinderella --

thanks!!!

adouglas88@gmail.com


----------



## ondaslab

Can i please get the ariel and the cinderella
I know its late

would greatly appreciate it


jgonzales2000@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Fallon3248

Please email me Mickey and the Snow White Witch.  thanks. //Edna

ebeyer3248@charter.net


----------



## dixiefriend

Oh that would be great!!!! I would love stitch and buzz lightyear  if you could!!
jolyroger@cox.net


----------



## seperr

Can you please send me 

Mickey 
Minnie
Ariel

THANK YOU!!

seperr@aol.com

YOU ARE THE BEST!! I have been looking all day!!


----------



## Flamingomo

You are awesome!!! I would LOVE:

Captain Jack Sparrow
Pirates
Skull
Skull and Swords

Can you tell I have two boys?  

Thanks so much!!! So nice of you to do this 

Flamingomo@hotmail.com


----------



## Babycat5150

Hi,
Can you please send us the patterns of Grumpy, Stitch, Mickey, and Capt. Jack Sparrow.

Thank you so much!

babycat5150@bellsouth.net


----------



## disneymayz

This is so nice of you to do this.  My kids will love having these carved into the pumpkins.

Piglet 
castle
Dumbo

thank you so so much
doo-dah@comcast.net


----------



## LoveDisney71

I would love to have the mickey one pls.
fernie_l@hotmail.com


----------



## CC&M

If you get a chance, I would love to have Mickey, Minnie, Tigger and Tinkerbell, please!

Thanks so much!

mcc_lane@yahoo.com


----------



## kritter

Would love capt. jack , mickey, ariel and belle,

Thanks the kids are going to carve them on sunday.

bruceguillemette@sbcglobal.net


----------



## MerryPoppins

Thanks so much for sharing.  But I can't seem to open the files.  When I try, Corel Photo-paint says "Cannot load.....try opening the file using a specific filter."  Anyone have any advice?  I was hoping we could carve this Sunday or Monday.  How irritating.  Maybe DH can figure it out?


----------



## mbmom037

We would love to have Cinderella, cinderella castle, eeyore and the rose.  Thank you so much for these fun patterns.  We take pumpkin carving very seriously at our house.  It's become wuite the tradition.  
karenstephenson@hotmail.com









RBennett said:


> *Hey everyone!!! Well it's getting that time of year, and I thought I would let anyone know that if you are starting to get into the Halloween spirit, and wanted to do some pumpkin carvings of some of our favorite characters, to let me know and I'll be happy to email you whatever stencils you want. I will go ahead and say that the quality on these aren't absolutely perfect because of the way I put them on my computer, but they should be well enough to use. Just so you know, here's a list of what all I have!*
> 
> 
> *Ariel
> Black Pearl
> Captain Hook
> Captain Jack Sparrow
> Cheshire Cat
> Cinderella
> Cinderella Castle
> Davey Jones
> Donald Duck
> Dumbo
> Eeyore(2)
> Evil Queen from "Snow White"
> Grumpy
> Lumpy
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Peter Pan
> Piglet
> Pinocchio
> Pirates
> Pooh(2)
> Rabbit
> Roo
> Rose(just a rose, like from "Beauty & the Beast")
> Scar
> Sea Monster from "Pirates of the Carribean 2"
> Skull and Swords
> Skull
> Stitch
> Tigger(2)
> Tinkerbell
> Ursula
> Witch from Snow White*


----------



## purse lady

hi,

If it's still possible, I'd LOVE
Black Pearl
Cindy's Castle
mickey
Skull & swords
Tink

THANK YOU SO MUCH!

Velma
audinhouse@aol.com


HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## mdzubia

Hello!  We really appreciate that you're doing these free pumpkin stencils!  My neice and nephew would love to have Disney pumpkins this year.  We would love if you could please send us: Tigger, Pooh, Mickey, Minnie, Tinkerbell, and Cinderella. 


Thanks,

Melissa
mdzubia@yahoo.com


----------



## PrincessNED

Thanks for the fabulous stencils


----------



## faithtrust&pixiedust

I was really excited when I decided I wanted to do a Disney Pumpkin, but I couldn't find the patterns anywhere! I was really frustrated, and that's when I came across this Discussion Forum and became a member right away! I love Disney so much, and I'm glad I can discuss it with other disney lovers as well. 

If its not to late I would really appreciate having the ariel, cinderella castle, tinkerbell, and scar patterns. Thank-you SOOO much. you dont understand how much this means to me.. alio2525@hotmail.com

thanks, ali


----------



## nuzmom

VERY late, but PM sent.


----------



## Kids R Disney Fans

Hello, I would love it if you could send me some Disney stencils.  We bought 6 pumpkins this year so we would like to carve:

Ariel
Dumbo
eEyore
Pooh
Piglet
Mickey
Minnie

Please email to: momwithlittlemonsters@hotmail.com

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jenncez

Could you please send me Tink, Mickey, and Cinderella? Thanks so  much!!

jenncezz@yahoo.com


----------



## cutebabygirl07

could I please get eeyore pooh piglet and tinkerbell??? Thanks


----------



## cutebabygirl07

could I please get eeyore pooh piglet and tinkerbell??? my email is cutebabygirl87@gmail.com Thanks. sorry on reposting same one did not put email in other one and then i fould out you can edit them.


----------



## momof1princess

if it's not too much trouble, please send Grumpy and Tinkerbell to me at iluvamystery89@yahoo.com.  thank you so much for taking the time to do this!  my DD will be thrilled!


----------



## GraysMom

DS2 is all excited about jack-o-lanterns this year so I was so thrilled to find this thread.  When you get a chance (we've already trick-or-treated so no hurry) could you please email me Mickey, Tigger, Pooh and the castle?  I (and DS) would really appreciate it  .  Happy Halloween!

jess@rsdmag.com


----------



## zetak8k

If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to have the Mickey and Cinderella ones. Thank you so much for this posting. I have been searching all over the internet and I'm excited to join these boards! zetak8k@yahoo.com


----------



## Evenstar1002

I'd be forever thankful if you could send me the Black Pearl and Jack Sparrow? Sungirl090@web.de
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Shellyannburke

If it is not to late, I would love if you could send me Captain Hook and Mickey Mouse, My son is dressing up as captain hook.

Thank you

Shelly

shellyannburke@netscape.net


----------



## pixiechick8579

Would it be possible to get cinderella and cinderellas castle sent to my email pixiechick@mchsi.com? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## adhjag2704

I would love to have the mickey one. I have been looking everywhere for it. Also Cinderalla, Eyore, Minnie, and Tigger. Thank you so much.

angel69_67060@yahoo.com


----------



## tharkay

Can I get Ariel?  Thanks so much!!

Traci

tharkay@cox.net


----------



## Tarni64

Hi There, 
I am new to the site and I was wondering if you are still offering some of the disney pumpkin stencils, if you are my children and I would Greatly appreciate the ones for:

Ariel
Black Pearl
Cinderella Castle
Stitch
Tigger(2)
Tinkerbell

NikThomps@msn.com .  

If you no longer have these patterns available I completely understand.

Thanks in advance
Nik

PS  I found this site while googling an ariel pattern... thank you for introducing me to a disney posting forum, I didnt even know they were around!!


----------



## jodiemonkey

If you still have the pumpkin stencils I would love to have the following for my 10 pumpkins to crave mon and tues:
Dumbo
Eeyore
Grumpy
Lumpy
Ariel
Tinkerbell
Mickey
Minnie 
Peter Pan
Pinocchio
Roo

Thank you so much! The kids are going to love them for their preschool class.


----------



## jodiemonkey

I would love the following patterns for my preschool class - I would like to get carving by Monday. Thank you in advance: dumbo,eeyore,grumpy,lumpy,ariel,tinkerbell,mickey,minnie,peter pan,pinocchio, roo

michelleminler@hotmail.com


----------



## fuji

sorry so close to Halloween but could I get Mickey Mouse and Tinker Bell please. Thanks wbedard@mass.rr.com.


----------



## KH2fan

Hey, I would love to have Ariel, Mickey and Minnie.
No rush on this, I have this year's pattern, but planning ahead for next year is always a good thing.  My email is CSIfreak_26@msn.com.
Thank you so much, you are my hero!!!!!


----------



## pokey&gumbie

Hey I would love to have the 2 eeyore patterns.  Please email to 
debwhite@bmts.com

Hope they look great!
 

Deb


----------



## DbleTheFun

We would LOVE the 2 Pooh and 2 Tigger patterns, for our twins' first halloween!! This is so sweet of you to share!

My email is themcraefamily@gmail.com


----------



## shannyshu

I need a Tinkerbell carving template and also  a Corpse Bride if you have them. email shannyshu@gmail.com


----------



## jasenaGirl

i would love a ROO stencil if u could please email me one @ nahtyredd@yahoo.com thank you 
                                       Emiley


----------



## GrumpyGuy37

Hello there, Can I get the Grumpy pattern along with any of the other Dwarves you mays have, including Snow White. Thank you so very much.

GrumpyGuy37@aol.com


----------



## warriorman001

could you please send me Cinderella, Cinderella Castle, Donald Duck and
Tinkerbell
Please thank my kids will love them
warriorman_01@bresnan.net


----------



## littlelaura

mickey please
lauramansell@hotmail.com


----------



## Tink-aholic

If you are still sending any out, could you please send me 

The Black Pearl
Davy Jones
and Jack Sparrow?  

Thanks so much!

ajkroy@comcast.net


----------



## civilclerk1

I would like to have the Captain Jack Sparrow pattern.  My 9 year old daughter and I are obsessed with him!  Thanks a bunch

Dawn


----------



## lisjam

would really lover cpt jack sparrow, black pearl and skull & swords, just a small pirates fan!!!   thanx  lisjam@hotmail.com


----------



## lisjam

would really lover cpt jack sparrow, black pearl and skull & swords, just a small pirates fan!!!   thanx  lisjam@hotmail.com


----------



## haras94

where on earth did you get a jack sparrow pumpkin carving pattern?  could you please send it to x0sugerrush0x@aol.com?

thanks!


----------



## ridetime

My daughter and I would love the Areil please, if possible I would love to get all of them and possible help out spreading a little dream. Thamks again im2late@sbcglobal.net


----------



## DisneyJo

PM sent, thanks for doing this


----------



## pennerprincess

can i please have arial, pooh, tigger and grumpy thankyou very much


----------



## ckoziol319

Could I get please Ariel, Cinderella's Castle, & Tinkerbell?  My four year old has a carving contest at school tomorrow.  
Many Blessings!

ckoziol319@yahoo.com


----------



## wilma-bride

I would be really grateful if you could send me the Evil Queen from snow white.  Thanks in advance

johashman@aol.com


----------



## Princess Jayne

hey! would you be able to send me Mickey and Peter Pan please?

jaynemoyle005@hotmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## bkneeland

If you could send me the Cinderella, Cinderella's Castle, and the Skull and Swords templates that would be amazing.  I have been looking a long time for that Cinderella one!  My email is bkneeland@csufresno.edu  Thanks so much!

Brandon


----------



## waltdisnie

could you please please please send me skull and swords, mickey, and black pearl stencils, I would highly appreciate it!!!!

TOPLEWT@aol.com


----------



## danarox1017

Could you please send me the two eeyore stencils and the tinkerbell stencil? thanks in advance. tinkerbell_1017@hotmail.com


----------



## kellya6

Would you mind sending me Tinkerbell, Ariel, Tigger, Mickey and Minnie please?  Thanks so much, my girls will be thrilled!!

kelly_crops@comcast.net


----------



## nuts4wdw

Hi, my husband will love this.  Oh yeah, and the kids too  .  Anyway, could you send mickey, minnie, swords and bones, donald, and goofy.  Please send to:  nuts4wdw@graffiti.net Thanks, Riali


----------



## ggn2007

I would love to have mickey, minnie, and donald.  Thanks so much

grantdog99@hotmail.com


----------



## Lisa_jason

Could you please send us Tinkerbell and Cinderella's Castle for our pumkins carving?? Thank you. lisa_jason@bellsouth.net


----------



## Lisa_jason

I am looking for Tinkerbell and Cinderella Castle, is there anyway you could sent it to us if you have it. Thank you. lisa_jason@bellsouth.net
Thanks


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

mickey and stitch, please!

erindmulcahy@gmail.com


----------



## love_2_dive

Hi....you are soooo kind to share these with everyone!  Could I please have a Captain Jack and a Mickey?

sjdevinney@sbcglobal.net

Thanks,
Suzanne


----------



## Rodville

Could you please send me one of Mickey. 

postalatwd(at)hotmail.com


----------



## lundve

Would love mickey, minnie, and the castle please 

Thanks a bunch!! 

lundve14@yahoo.com


----------



## mickeymouse1017

Hi, this is so nice of you.  However, I would end up in the ER if I tried to carve a pumpkin.  Does anyone have any pictures of the ones that they have already carved that they could share???  Thanks!


----------



## welovegoofy

If at all possible, could you please email me the Lumpy, Roo and the two pooh bear stencils. Thank you so much!!!

peachkins@yahoo.com


----------



## Tigger1221

Could I have the 2 Pooh and Eeyore and Stitch? Daydreamer002@hotmail.com


Thanks,
Jill


----------



## Brenna5106

hi my email is 

SUBLIME_babe90@yahoo.com

could i please have 


Ariel

Black Pearl

Cheshire Cat

Cinderella

Cinderella Castle

Eeyore(2)

Evil Queen from "Snow White"

Peter Pan

Rose(just a rose, like from "Beauty & the Beast")

Scar

Sea Monster from "Pirates of the Carribean 2" 

Skull and Swords

Skull

Tinkerbell

i know its alot but i have 3 brothers and sisters thats made their picks too lol i would GREATLY appriciate it!!! thank you


----------



## davisdenyel

Thank you so much for these. Here are the pumpkins we did today. It was hard to actually get a picture of them. You cant see all the small detail in any of these pictures. Minnies mouth does not look the way it does in the picture. There is just so much small detail in that area it is just the way the picture came out. But they really did come out really cute. I wish I could really capture what they look like. I would have to say Minnie was the hardest to do lol. OK do not look at the date. It looks like I am gonna have to change the date on my camera lol. The pictures were taken today.


----------



## marissaperry

can you send me tinkerbell and pooh


----------



## marissaperry

my email is hilhispartans2006@hotmail.com


----------



## KTBear06

I would love to get Ariel, The Black Pearl, Captain Jack Sparrow, Cinderella, and Stich for my family...

You are absolutely amazing...my family will be amazed!  Thank you so much for taking time to do this!   

kathryn.philippe@gmail.com


----------



## aaronandterri

Hi sent you a pm x


----------



## GlendaONeill

I've sent you a pm.
Thanks very much!


----------



## MomtoEmIs&Ow

Could you please e-mail me Mickey, Minnie, and tinkerbell  I PM'd you. Thanks VERY much!!!


----------



## squeaksmum

Could you please send me Tinkerbell.  I would really appreciate it as I try to carve pumpkins to match my daughter costume.  Thanks so much
vossrhs@mhtc.net


----------



## bkpow

I would absolutley love stencils to 
 MICKEY MOUSE
MINNIE MOUSE

My Son is in love with minnie and we are micky and minnie this year! (3.5 yr old and 7 months!)

THANKS!

b2kpow@yahoo.com


----------



## MyMeganPooh

Good Afternoon ~ I hope it's not too late to request.  I'd like Cinderella & Cinderella's Castle.  My email address is marymc0802@yahoo.com.

This is my 5 yr old daughter's year to be Cinderella.  I brought her to Walt Disney World in May for a week to celebrate her 5th birthday early.  Then brought her back a couple wks ago for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.  Now we are going back Dec 7th - 10th for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas.  Megan & I are HUGE Disney fans and we love Halloween.  This would mean the world to us.

Thank You ~
Mary


----------



## jenn669

I don't know if it's too late but my daughter would absolutely love tinkerbell and cinderella. thank you my email is jenn669@hotmail.com


----------



## jenaaz

Mickey, Minnie, donald,pluto
jenaaz@yahoo.com

thanks!


----------



## julieb1968

Hi could you please send me the STITCH template, i have searched the internat and you are the only one that i can get .  Thank you  

julie.blower@ntlworld.com


----------



## lexntaysmom

If it's not to late can someone send me a tinkerbell pattern? Thanks so much!

Melissa
mprice37@cox.net


----------



## jtaylor123

Please send me the Mickey pattern.

Thanks

a.j.taylor@sympatico.ca


----------



## Tiggerlove77

Hi, I was wondering if you can send me the pumpkin stencils of Snow White and Tigger to my e-mail adress Amorpuro4u@hotmail.com.  My kids will really love to carve these characters into their pumpkins.   Thanks


----------



## divamelin

Please email me the Mickey and Minnie Mouse pattern to divamelin@hotmail.com.  Thanks so much!


----------



## MerryPoppins

Anyone know why I can't open my attatchments?  Corel can't read them and neither can Adobe.  I really need to carve my pumpkin tonight.  I may have to do some boring face or something if I can't figure this out.


----------



## 0hmyheck

When given the option to open or save it to hard drive, pick save to HD.  Then open it with the program.  

I had DL the attachment but got an error message.  Then I did the above and it worked.

Thank you for the stencil and it is very kind of you to send them out.


----------



## MerryPoppins

Yay.  I've got it now.  Thank you so much!  These are great!


----------



## 4everaprincess

I would like a couple for my daughter. If i could get Cinderella, the rose, pooh and tink i would really appreciate it Thank you hardrockanjel@yahoo.com


----------



## treenah

I'd like Ariel, Mickey, Minnie, Dumbo, please.  Thanks!

k_academia@sbcglobal.net


----------



## 4everaprincess

don't know how this site works or if you got my request for Cinderella, Pooh, Tink and the rose Hardrockanjel@yahoo.cm


----------



## tink fan

When you have a chance, I'd love 
Captain Jack
Dumbo
Tinkerbelle
Minnie 
Mickey

I'm going to save them for next year!

eac217@sbcglobal.net

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## koutroulakis

I know it is close to the actual date, but I would really appreciate a copy of your Ariel and Cinderella stencils to eadigennaro@rogers.com. Thank you.
A.K.


----------



## MOM2B2003

I know it's late....but could I get the Mickey and 2 - Pooh's???  Please and thank you!!!

karlasexton@gmail.com


----------



## Heartsbane

I'd like the following stencils:

Ariel
Black Pearl
Captain Jack Sparrow
Grumpy
Mickey
Minnie
Stitch
Tigger(2)
Tinkerbell

Thanks in advance!

dnielsen@symetri.com


----------



## SweetChuck

Can I please get the Disneys Princess stencils. If anyone cares I have all of the Nightmare Before Christmas stencils.  Thanks everybody.




billycwelch@yahoo.com


----------



## jason_rving

Could you please send me

Minnie Mouse
Tinkerbell
and any other few at random

Thanks!!!
Please change the AT to @ in my mail.

jason_e_smithAThotmail.com


----------



## Cinderella Fan

I know it is so close to Halloween, but would you mind to email me Mickey, Minnie, Skull & Swords, Black Pearl, and Cinderella Castle? 

Thanks so much, 

btrump2@adelphia.net


----------



## davisdenyel

Can I please have Cinderella Castle and Tinkerbell. I would love to do these when the kids are in bed.  davisdenyel@gmail.com

Thank You


----------



## KCKID2NV

HI, 

I am looking for a Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, and Arial stencil for our pumpkins. Does anyobdy have a PDF format for these. Thank you

stansberryj@autonation.com


----------



## zette

I would love a Mickey and Minnie stencil if it's not too late.  My s2 1/2  year old son lives for Mickey and would be so surprised.  Thank you.

My email is lmb388@aol.com


----------



## jlewisinsyr

If there is any chance to get one real quick, we'd like Tinkerbell...if at all possible!

jlewisinsyr@hotmail.com


----------



## dvintismith

Hi,
If it's not tooo late would you mind sending me the minnie mouse pattern?
Thanks so much!!! 
dvintismith@hotmail.com

Desi


----------



## MrsTomMorrow

If still possible, I would love Captain Hook and Peter Pan!  Thanks so much!!!

aliciadouglas78@yahoo.com


----------



## jjjeffr

Could I get the Tinkerbell template for my daughter. Please email to download9096@hotmail.com.

Thanks.


----------



## FAIREST1OFALL

*Could you please send me TIGGER & EYORE???

Thanks a million!!!*


----------



## crazy4mickey

We would like Capt Jack Sparrow, Minnie, Tinkerbell.

Please e-mail to ponciroli@sbcglobal.net.

Thanks so much...


----------



## FAIREST1OFALL

*I failed to leave my email address....
fairestoneofall@hotmail.com

COULD YOU SEND ME TIGGER & EYORE PLEASE!!!!

THANKS A MILLION!!!*


----------



## DoxieGal

Hello,
 I just joined this group and I am looking for some pumpkin carving patterns for Winnie the Pooh and Tinker Bell. If anyone has any that they are willing to share I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks in advance.  You can email them to me at usmclovergal@yahoo.com


----------



## MJT

My kids and I would be grateful if you could send us a Tinkerbell and Jack Sparrow.  Thanks!

michael3674@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Cinlun

Hi,  I would love the stencil of Snow White's witch if it is not too late.  Do you have a Snow White stencil?  Email - cinlun3@earthlink.net   Thanks.


----------



## lachelleibarra

If you could please send me an ariel pattern I would be so grateful!

lachelleibarra@yahoo.com


----------



## sdemcie

I could really use a Captain Jack Sparrow (Granddaughter is going crazy trying to find one!).  Thanks...
sdemcie@hotmail.com


----------



## frannn

Ariel
Cinderella
Mickey
Minnie
Stitch
Witch from Snow White

I'd really appreciate it- it would make a nice evening activity for my kids for the night before or the night of Halloween. Can these be used on the fake pumpkins? My email is francinedisney@hotmail.com .
Thanks!


----------



## banjoe

mickey minnie and the castle please banjoe@sympatico.ca

thank and happy halloween


----------



## JWheeler

Please will you send me the Tinkerbell Stencil?  I have looked everywhere!

Thanks!

four.wheels@verizon.net


----------



## duckiemcgee

Donald Duuck One!
Or if anyone has it too, feel free to send it.
TY!
I need it ASAP


----------



## duckiemcgee

duckiemcgee@yahoo.com


Kthx!


----------



## TatenEly

This is so nice, Thank you!

Evil Queen from "Snow White"
Skull and Swords
Sea Monster from "Pirates of the Carribean 2"

tateandely@hotmail.com


----------



## ellaruth

Please send me Mickey and Minnie.  jeffdenson@yahoo.com


----------



## secretdisneytrippers

can you send me tink, tigger, mickey, and the cheshire cat?
jgfish@execulink.com
thanks so much!


----------



## lina.bean

Hi! If it's no trouble and if you're still sending, could you email me the cheshire cat stencil?
lina.bean@yahoo.com
Thanks.


----------



## mamatintin

Hi. I would like to know if you can send me the Grumpy and Ariel halloween pumpkin stencils. Thank you so much! My email address is tinflandez@aol.com.

Cristine


----------



## MollysMomma

I would love one of Donald Duck and one of Tinkerbell.
Thank you so much!
rooftop@hotmail.com


----------



## penguinpenguin

hello, could i get one of tigger, pooh and stitch?  that would be awesome, thanks!

impishsoul@gmail.com


----------



## hawkey55

If you are still sending, I would really like Cinderella, Peter Pan & Tinkerbell.

hockeyfan@telus.net

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jg5894

If you could please send me an ariel pattern my duaghter would greatly appreciate it! Thanks,

jg5894@gmail.com


----------



## JohnsonsRUs

Thank you so much, I did Captain Jack and it turned out great!!


----------



## davisdenyel

I am still looking for Tinkbell and Cinderella Castle. If someone could email them to me I would really appreciate it. 
davisdenyel@gmail.com

Thank You


----------



## Tigger1221

If you still have time, I would love NMBC. Daydreamer002@hotmail.com


----------



## misys1

My daughter would love an Ariel stencil... she has asked for Ariel for a while now... can you send that one?  ken.mabe@misys.com

thanks


----------



## cuppycake

could i please have:

Minnie
TIgger 
Cinderella?

THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!

cuppycakemom@gmail.com


----------



## tink21827

is it too late??? i would like mickey, minnie, and peter pan please. blueyes21827@hotmail.com
thanks


----------



## Buzz'n'Woody

I'm still in need of a Captain Jack stencil.

My 8 year old son is beside himself. 

PLease PM me if you have one and I'll forward my e-mail address.

Thanks.


----------



## Buzz'n'Woody

I'm still in dire need of a Captain Jack stencil.

Please help my 8 year old son's father from shame!!!

phenderson@quickclic.net

A huge thanks.


----------



## bkpow

Not sure if my request got put in right I did not get any! Could I please get mickey and minnie to match my kids costumes!!!???? thanks in advance...

b2kpow@yahoo.com


----------



## Brianna6669

Hi there, I would love to have a few of these to try.  Could you please send me Snow white witch, Tinkerbell, and cinderella?

THanks!

brianna6669@yahoo.ca


----------



## gandozer

My kids would love Minnie and Tinkerbell please if it's not too much trouble.

Minnie prefereably if we're only allowed one.

thanks
Glenn Ando
gandozer@yahoo.com


----------



## JA_LI_SA

Hi, could you please send me the disney stencils too please please please.

If you want, I can upload them to my webspace for everyone here to download too.  Bandwidth isn't a problem.

thanks.

mail@casey.org.uk


----------



## JillzyC

Hi, could I please get Tinkerbell?

Thanks so much!

jchristopher@mdllp.net


----------



## jakenjacksmom

Can I please have Stitch, Grumpy, skull/cross bones & Mickey. If it is not to late.  Thanks
msjjbauerle@yahoo.com


----------



## ashkat211

if you are still sending out free pumpkin stencils, I would love an ariel and a tinkerbell. Please send them to ashkat211@yahoo.com
Thanks a bunch


----------



## dopey3594

.


----------



## dopey3594

i know.. VERY last minute..

but..
pretty pretty please can you email me jack sparrow?
.. and skull too if you can.
but most importantly, jack!

THANKYOU so much!

dopey3594@aol.com


----------



## dogfood411

It seems like you're getting swamped, but if you could send me a Captain Hook, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks and Happy Halloween!
dogfood411@yahoo.com
Tim


----------



## bigrob2308

is there any way that i can get the Grumpy stencil?? i know it is very notice, but he is my favorite disney character. thanks so much.

robert

robertsquyres@verizonmail.com


----------



## shmoou72

Would you please send me the Mickey and Minnie stencils?  Thanks!

linda_king@hotmail.com


----------



## dbonneau

Hi,

can I get Ariel, Cinderella and stitch please.

dan.bonneau@gmail.com


----------



## dbonneau

Hi,

Can I get Ariel, Cinderela and Stitch.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## tALLULA28

Hello Everyone

I know its late but...........
I would be ever so grateful (and so would my 3 year old Mickey and Friends FINATIC!) for any stensils of Minnie, Mickey or friends or any disney Princess.

Thank you So much!! 

karli@fletcher007.plus.com


----------



## Princess_Buttercup

Hi there - 
Could you send me a tinkerbell template too?  Thanks!  Val 

Email:  just.val@comcast.net


----------



## scavon

I've been looking for stencils and would love if someone would forward them to me @ 

scavon@carolina.rr.com

My husband would also like anything from POTC. 

Thanks.


----------



## jsnprk

Can you send me Mickey, Minnie, DD, Cinderella and her Castle?

Thanks,
Jason

jepark@nuskin.com


----------



## cjweb

I would LOVE Mickey, Minnie and Tink...If you can....

Thank you,
Jen

cjweb@sbcglobal.net


----------



## chriz501

Hi, been looking everywhere.

Can you please send me the stencils for Snow White, Ariel, Cinderalla and Tinkerbell.


Thanks,

chmartin@utmb.edu


----------



## irishelysia

ooo I would love the Cinderella Castle one, and, if you're not too busy, the stitch one, but just the castle one would be AMAZING!

thanks tons, and, no hurry, it doesnt matter if i get them before halloween or not!!

-Elysia(elysia05@yahoo.com)

*edit* oh i just noticed how swamped this post was, eek, i didn't realize...Could you perhaps host the images on webspace to make it easier. I'm sorry, didnt realize that this post was 14 pages, agh!!


----------



## cardsbynikki

Hi,
If you could send me Cinderella, Mickey, Minnie, Pooh, Peter Pan, Tigger, Tink and the Rose, I would love it.

Just whenever you can get to it, it's for next year so there is really no rush at all. I really appreciate you sharing this, it is very kind of you.

Thanks.
Nikki
nikkinetgirl@yahoo.com


----------



## TheLadyOzma

Hi, sorry for the late notice but could you please send me the patterns for Peter Pan, Tinkerbell, Captain Jack Sparrow, Davy Jones and Cheshire Cat?

My email it tinkieozma@hotmail.com

THANKS SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hgcsmom

If possible, could you please email the Captian Jack Sparrow pattern to grace@savagebooks.com ?  Thank you so much!


----------



## sabrez

Can you please send me a tinkerbell stencil?
Thanks
danromanyk@gmail.com


----------



## Mickey1710

Can you please email me the Mickey pattern. Thanks so much for doing this!
Spreading Disney Joy!!!!! Artjojo@sbcglobal.net


----------



## katyjane23

is there any way that you could send me the ariel pattern?....I have looked everywhere....
my email is 
Kharvss@aol.com


thank you sooo much, Katy


----------



## WyldeOrkid

Hello,

Could you please email me Tinkerbell & Peterpan templates to sonya.morgan@henryschein.com.

Thanks!


----------



## meetaloyama

If you could please send me Ariel, Captain Hook, Evil Qeen Snow white Peter Pan Ursula and the witch from snow white that would be great. 

My email is meetalslider@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## ahk0606

can anybody send me lilo and stitch and ariel please?

ahk0606@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## danamarie353

i know it's short notice but, if you or anyone else could send a captain jack sparrow and or cinderella stencils please email me at soccerchicdmk353@aol.com
please and thanks!!!!


----------



## curious_badger06

Hi everyone, I'm trying to find patterns for Ariel, Cinderella, and Eeyore.  I would be grateful if someone could send them to me at curious_badger06@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## ighmale

Would you please send me  Captain Jack Sparrow, Cinderella, Mickey, Minnie, Tinkerbell, Donald Duck and Peter Pan patterns.  Thanks you so much.  My email address is ighmale@comcast.net.


----------



## spdfoto83

im going to be doing a lot of carving i was wondering if i can get these stencils can you email me spdfoto83@yahoo.com or ray.olsen@usa.gknaerospace.com
 
Ariel
Cinderella
Cinderella Castle
Donald Duck
Dumbo
Eeyore(2)
Grumpy
Mickey
Minnie
Piglet 
Pooh(2)
Rabbit
Skull and Swords
Stitch
Tigger(2)
Tinkerbell


----------



## lorli

I know it is after Halloween, but I just found this site and I have many of the ones you have listed, and displayed 21 of them this year.  Next year I plan to add 15-20 more.  I would love to have Grumpy, Lumpy and Roo sent to me.  

lorli@stny.rr.com

I tried my hand at making some of my own stencils; Daisy, Chip, and Dale.  Once I have them carved, soon I hope I share if they are worth sharing that is.  

Any one have any from the new series?

Thanks Lori


----------



## MickeyMouse143

Hi i know the stencils are meant for pumpkin carving but i was wondering if i could have a mickey and Minnie mouse stencil for another craft i was trying to do i went to several craft stores and was unable to find them i would really appreciate it if you could email me them...
xsulyx4@optonline.net


----------



## Eccentricemo

hi i was just wondering could you send me the stencil for Jack sparrow please ma email is hannahlbell90@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## giz4449

Hi,

I'm not sure if you are still sending out the stencils.  I just found this site today.  I have been slowly doing more and more pumpkins each year but I am sorely missing any Disney stencils.  I was wondering if it is possible to get all of them.  If not, can you please send any Disney Princess related ones as my daughter is a huge fan.  My e-mail is thegreenbergs @rogers.com.  Please ignore the space after thegreenbergs.  It should go straight through with no spaces.

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## cindrew

OMG!!  This is so AWESOME!!  Could you kindly send me Ariel, Tinkerbell, Cinderella and Capt. Jack Sparrow?  My email is..CINABOU467@aol.com.  THANK YOU ever so much!!


----------



## mamaLori05

We would love Minnie, Mickey, Cinderella and Tink.  thanks a bunch!!!  Lori.moulton@hotmail.com


----------



## philliesflyers

Can you send me Mickey, Minnie, Cinderella, and Peter Pan

dnafish1996@comcast.net


----------



## ammeador2

Hello!

I know Oct is a ways away..but I too just found this thread and I know that if I wait until Halloween I will loose it! 

I'm not picky you can send me whatever! My DD loves princesses and tink and DS and DH love Pirates. 

My email is melissa_meador1@yahoo.com


----------



## GoHerd1028

*Is there any way to see what is availabe to know more of what to ask for? *


----------



## momof3inmn

If possible, could you please send me the following templates-

Mickey
Minnie
Donald Duck
Cinderella
Cinderella Castle
Tinkerbell
Cheshire Cat
Pooh
Eeyore
Tigger
Lumpy

My email is- hawk1411@gmail.com

Thanks so much!!


----------



## AgassiFan

I would love the following:
Ariel
Cinderella
Cinderella Castle
Donald Duck
Mickey
Minnie
Pooh(2)
Tigger(2)
Tinkerbell

My email is racagassi@aol.com

THANKS!!!!


----------



## princesscate

If u r still sending these out could I please have . . . 
Ariel
Cinderella
Donald Duck
Eeyore
Mickey
Minnie
Piglet
Pooh
Tigger
Tinkerbell

Thanks so much!
cgormom04@aol.com


----------



## BigEeyore

We'd love to try Eeyore and Ariel - email is hcduncan@hotmail.com


----------



## BridetobeDisney

Hi, if possible, I would love to have:

Stitch 
Ariel 
Castle
Mickey 
Minnie

I hope that's not too much to ask.

My email is ethomp0894@hotmail.com.

Thanks!!


----------



## crzygrls

can anyone send me tinkerbell and faries stencils?


----------



## neva

does anyone have a pumpkin stencil of the Black Pearl? my e-mail is neva1234 at aol dot com.


----------



## Tiffany_MommyOf3

If it's not too much trouble, could you send me...

Cinderella
Cinderella's Castle
Ariel
Mickey
Minnie
Skull
Tinkerbell

to tiffanypartyof6@comcast.net


Thanks!!!


----------



## rcsrodriguez

RBennett said:


> *Hey everyone!!! Well it's getting that time of year, and I thought I would let anyone know that if you are starting to get into the Halloween spirit, and wanted to do some pumpkin carvings of some of our favorite characters, to let me know and I'll be happy to email you whatever stencils you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Piglet
> Pooh
> Rabbit
> Roo
> Tigger
> *


*

If you are still sharing, I would love the above stencils sent to: RCSRODRIGUEZ AT HOTMAIL.COM 

Thanks in advance for your generosity!*


----------



## WisconsinDisneyGirl

Hi! Just found this thread!  Just wondering if you are still emailing out stencils??

I would love the following-

Cinderella
Cinderella's Castle
Mickey
Minnie
Tinker Bell
Ariel
Dumbo

Thanks so much!
Leigh_tracy@yahoo.com


----------



## nessz79

I would love to have 

Cinderella's Castle
Mickey

I'm at 
nessz79@hotmail.com

Thanks!!!


----------



## BridetobeDisney

Hi, just wanted to let everyone know I don't think OP is doing this anymore. They probably just have not been on in a while. I ask a few weeks ago and haven't heard anything back. I also PM them. I hope they come back soon. It would be great to get these stencils!!


----------



## brockash

I'd love to have Stitch, Tinkerbelle, Mickey, Cinderella, and Cinderella's castle if anyone has them. kheemer@hotmail.com TIA


----------



## jsheridan

Could I please get Mickey & Donald?  Thanks!

jewel_beth@yahoo.com


----------



## disneymamaof2

If you are still doing these I would like:

Ariel for my Ariel
Minnie
Mickey
Donald


----------



## bleacher

I'm not sure if you're still sending out pumpkin stencils, but I would love Cap'n Jack, Davey Jones, Skull and Swords, Skull, Sea Monster from Pirates 2 and anything to do with Pirates of the Caribbean.  Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## nessz79

BridetobeDisney said:


> Hi, just wanted to let everyone know I don't think OP is doing this anymore. They probably just have not been on in a while. I ask a few weeks ago and haven't heard anything back. I also PM them. I hope they come back soon. It would be great to get these stencils!!



Yeah, seems like it.  I haven't heard anything from OP since 9/8.  Too bad...


----------



## shellywalker

Can I please get Ariel, Mickey, Minnie and Donald Duck?  This is such a great idea!  Thank you so much!  I can't apparently put my email address on here, I don't have enough posts!


----------



## D L and K's Mom

Her eis the link to a few Disney Pumpkins. If anyone finds any others post them. It looks like OP isnt here anymore..

http://www.huggieshappybaby.com/too...px?d=1&_nc=633570919576271613&_nockcheck=true


----------



## MaryKLady

D said:


> Her eis the link to a few Disney Pumpkins. If anyone finds any others post them. It looks like OP isnt here anymore..
> 
> http://www.huggieshappybaby.com/too...px?d=1&_nc=633570919576271613&_nockcheck=true



These are great, thanks!


----------



## jenna208

I would love them all but if i can only pick a few they are:
Captain hook
Donald duck
Mickey & minnie
Peter pan
stitch 
tigger

Thank you sooooooooooooooo much ihave been looking for these for ever.
ur awesome 
jenn208 "at" hotmail.com

(just change "at" to @ )


----------



## musclemouse

This is awesome!  Thank you so much.  

I would like to get Stitch and Mickey, please. 

My email is jatbiehn@aol.com

Thank you!! 

OOPS!  Ooh bummer.  Didn't read the above posts.  Thank you


----------



## MiltonV

Not sure if anyone is still reading this, but I would LOVE any/all the patterns anyone would be willing to share with me

Thank you

and have a magical day!

milton

mvolwitzer @ yahoo. com


----------



## moepanz

My twins are going to Peter Pan and Tink. So I would love the Peter Pan and Tink ones is you are still sending them out.Thanks!

moeloveswdw@yhaoo.com


----------



## ShannShann

Oh...Mickey Mouse please!!!!

willteachforshoes@yahoo.com


----------



## wdw1014

]


----------



## rt2dz

Just wanted to share these links to Disney pumpkin stencils since anyone posting their email address for millions of people (not even registered with the DIS) can see it is not a good idea.  Please PM your email address!


http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/patternsearch.php
http://www.masterpiecepumpkins.com/gallery_themes_cartoons.html
http://www.huggieshappybaby.com/tools/games/pumpkinstencils.aspx?d=1&_nc=633576747358297528&_nockcheck=true
http://disney.go.com/disneyvideos/animatedfilms/littlemermaid/home.html?deeplink=games
http://web.archive.org/web/20041017034330/pumpkinglow.com/Patterns8.htm
http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/calendar/specialEvents/detail?name=HalloweenTimeSpecialEventPage

Target/Walmart/Michaels also sells Disney stencil booklets.


----------



## julezdisney

Thanks so much for the links! Awesome! I did notice that the original post was from 2006 and chuckled, do you still do this, OP? LOL


----------



## Belleandtinker

WOW!  I would love DUMBO.  Belleandtinker5@yahoo.com

Thank you so much.


----------



## coastie1987

Hello, I'm currently staioned in Kodiak Alaska with the U.S. Coast Guard. We are going to hold a pumpkin carving events for all the active duty members and thier families. The disney stencils would be perfect for the kids. Is there any way that I can get one of each? I know its a lot but it would help out and be greatly appreciated. Thanks. My email address is

Derek.A.Williams@uscg.mil


----------



## sablpn

I would like tinkerbell stencil if it is not to much trouble thank you


----------



## pamouselover

subing!


----------



## philliesflyers

could I please have 

Cinderella

Cinderella Castle

Mickey

Minnie

Peter Pan 

Captain Hook

Tinkerbell

dnafish1996@comcast.net


----------



## Belleandtinker

Are you still doing this service?  If so, thanks tons!

This thread started in 2007 then started back again for the 2008 Halloween season.

Does anyone know if patterns are available this session?

Happy Halloween!


----------



## aladams2

Can I get the princess ones and Mickey and Minnie.  Thanks

aladams2@centurytel.net


----------



## kdecook

I would love to get any stencils of Princesses, tinkerbell and Minnie if you would be so kind.  Thanks.    kdecook at ciaccess dot com


----------



## dmscott_83

I would love to have the Captain Hook, Peter Pan, and Tinkerbell patterns. Thank you


----------



## dmscott_83

if you still have the Captain Hook, Peter Pan, and tinkerbell patterns would you mind sending them my way?


----------



## vester

Can you please email me Tinkerbell, MIckey and Ariel?  Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## vester

Whoops.  Forgot the email!

annette_novak@yahoo.com for Tinkerbell, Mickey and Ariel!  Thanks!


----------



## baby1038

Can somebody send me the following if they get a chance?

Mickey
Minnie
Donald
Cinderella's castle
Tinkerbell

TIA,
Michelle

Oops.  Almost forgot me email address.  LOL.  michelleandjoe@gmail.com


----------



## misslilysmama

Hi!

We would love a copy of the Mickey, Minnie and castle designs. 

misslilysmama@yahoo.com


THANK YOU!


----------



## Ariel'07

I would Love Ariel, Ursula, Captain Jack and Davey Jones. Thanks so much!! So very nice of you  

My email is hutchgirl2003@aol.com


----------



## rt2dz

Here is another link with some Disney stencils including Mickey, Minnie, and Pluto

Again, *DO NOT* post your email address in such a public forum.

I don't even think the OP is doing this anymore.  This thread was from 2006--TWO years ago.  It was revived in 2007 much to the OP's surprise.  The OP hasn't come back and stated anything when revived in 2008.  If anyone has received a stencil, post that it is an open thread, but do not publicly post your email addresses.  PM them.


----------



## ninabugs

We would love Peter Pan and Mickey stensils. Thank you!
knnd396 @ aol . com


----------



## rt2dz

Here is one that has The Fox and The Hound

Or how about Jack Sparrow?'

Lady and The Tramp?

A different Mickey


----------



## kadaderin

How can I see the stencils? I would hate to ask for some and then find out it was not what I wanted.


----------



## wezzel

could i get the cinderalla one please


----------



## wezzel

thanks


----------



## eacprincess

please send me Ariel, Tinkerbell and Cinderella.

thank you so much my girls will love these


----------



## neojacksparrow

I would love it if you could send me these patterns:
Black Pearl
Captain Jack Sparrow
CAptain Hook
Davey Jones
Pirates
Sea Moster from Pirates of the caribbean
skull and swords 
skull

Thanks,  the email is bass_man_fish@yahoo.com


----------



## dustinsmommy07

Could you please send me mickey mouse patterns and tigger patterns? I would really appreciate it. I can not seem to find them anywhere!


----------



## RheBrin's Mom

Please send Ariel!  My two year old daughter thanks you!


----------



## Dismom55

It it is not asking to much could you send me Mickey, Minnie and Tink?

Thanks


----------



## jjhardy

can someone send me  Tink?  PM me for my email addy


----------



## Evanspiration

Could someone please send me Mickey ) Thanks! PM me and I can give you my email. Thanks for much!


----------



## aaceman44

I would like these ones please

Black Pearl
Captain Hook
Captain Jack Sparrow
Cheshire Cat
Davey Jones
Tinkerbell
Ursula


----------



## Maadison's Mommy

I would love to have Evil Queen from Snow White and Tinkerbell. Thanks.


----------



## sellsje

I would love a mickey... thank you!
Jon


----------



## Allieoop18

ifyou still have them, can you email to me (amodoardi@comcast.net) peter pan, ariel, minnie, and tinkerbell? if you happen to have any other little mermaid creatures, they would be appreciated. thanks so much!


----------



## stepho

I would like Mickey, Donald and the Castle.


----------



## pdmac

Please could you sent me Tinkerbell, Minne, and Mickey many thanx! (pdmac@hotmail.co.uk)


----------



## chuckied

Hi, Could you send me the stencils for:
Captain Jack Sparrow
Cinderella's Castle
and Grumpy


----------



## copper747

I am looking for Eeyore Pumpkin Stencils. If anybody has any I would really appreciate it.

Kim


----------



## BiggestArielFanEver

Could you please send me Ariel, Mickey, and Minnie? I would GREATLY appreciate it!

(I can't post email addresses, so go to my profile and you'll find it)


----------



## Lilohulagirl

If you get a chance I would love mickey, minnie and tink. 
Many Thanks


----------



## Mirb1214

I would LOVE to have Mickey! 

TIA!
Mirb10897@aol.com


----------



## wdwgrannyb

please e-mail Mickey Mouse and Pluto to DarlaB44@aol.com  "Thank You!!!""


----------



## ladyravenfire

could u send me the Tigger and rose one?


----------



## peterb

I would appreciate having Pooh, Minnie, the Castle.

thanks a lot..peter


----------



## jdes88

i sent you a PM


----------



## LaRica

Hello, 

I am new to this forum and saw your post. I was wondering if there was a way that I could have all of the stencils. Here is why. At my job we are having an appreciation luncheon for those that support the grant that I work for. We want to have a pumpkin carving contest. Since I am the Disney enthusiast in my office, I was trying to push a Disney theme. Could you help me? 


Thank you!


----------



## alison91501

Would you please send me Captain Hook and Peter Pan.

Thanks
Alison


----------



## chaos2128

hi!
If you are still sending out patterns I would love to have the Black Pearl, The evil queen from snow white and the skull.
Thank you


----------



## BigT4187

If you are still doing this can you send me:

Ariel
Cinderella Castle
Tigger
Cinderella
Donald Duck 
You can send them to bigt4187 {at} gmail [dot] com
Thanks!


----------



## mojoyful

I would like some pumpkins stencils of the following:

Mickey
Minnie
Airel
Dumbo
Cinderalla 
Sleeping Beauty
Eeyore
Rose
Tigger
Donald Duck
Pluto
Grumpy
Thanks
mojoyful


----------



## Nange

Please send me any princess stencils that you have, I know my girls will love them!!

Thanks
Nange (ahether@celestica.com)


----------



## jennirae67

i dont know if these stencils are around but if someone has them can u please send me:

capt. hook
evil queen, snowhite
scar
ursula
witch from snow white.....please help!!! thanks!

jennirae67@aol


----------



## copper747

I am looking for any eeyore pumpkin stencils anyone has. I would appreciate it. Just e-mail them to copper747@hotmail Thank you very much


----------



## jkie26

PM'ed you!!!


----------



## copper747

Did you PM me or someone else...Copper747


----------



## jen3082

Hi, If your still doing the stencils could I get a mickey and minnie?  Thanks soooo much! Happy Halloween!


----------



## katelynsmommy

If you are still doing stencils I was wondering if I could get a sleeping beauty one...I found the one of huggies but my daughter didn't like that one. Thank you.


----------



## TwoGirlsandDisney

If you could send Peter Pan and Mickey to me at kellyaricotta@aol.com

Thanks so much.  I can't wait to carve the pumpkins.


----------



## twaghorne

If you could, please send cinderella castle, donald duck, eeyore, grumpy, mickey, minnie, piglet, pooh and tigger to me.

Thank you so much, my grandson will love these.


----------



## copper747

jkie26 said:


> PM'ed you!!!




I am looking for any disney stencils if anyone has any i would appreciate it. you can send them to me at copper747 @ hotmail.com (just with no spaces)

Thank you


----------



## copper747

chicago-halloween. /images/disney-princess.jpg[/url]

there is the link to jasmine pumpkin pattern just add www and com at the end


----------



## jill2teach

I would love stitch. cinderella and mickey 

thanks a bunch  jgainley@chicopee.k12.ma.us


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I would love to have all when you have the time, but for now I would def like to have Mickey and Minnie!!! Luv0Lea4@aol.com Thanks!


----------



## disney.twilight

could you send me the peter pan stencil?

thanks! ~tzherb@gmail.com


----------



## Angelbabee1

This is so cool, can you send me Tinkerbell.. Thanks


----------



## Angelbabee1

Can I please get Tink and Ariel  and any other princesses you may have..
Thank you  jyotikochhar@hotmail.com


----------



## Joc1225

My son and daughter are going to dress as Peter Pan & Tinker Bell.  I would love to do pumpkins to match. Can you please send me stencils of these. Thanks my daughter won't believe it.  jociekabossi at msn.com


----------



## jyberg

Could You Send Me The Pirates Of The Caribean Pumpkin Stencil


----------



## IluvXU

Can you send me Ariel, Minnie, Mickey and Tink


----------



## DisneylandFan83

Can you send me the Black Pearl, Captain Jack Sparrow, Cinderella Castle, Evil Queen from snow White, Mickey, Minnie, Pirates, Skull and swords, skull, and the Witch from Snow White?  

I know it's a lot- I'm having a party for some kids and they're each getting their own carved pumpkin.



Thanks!


----------



## harmony5005

if i could please have the following pumpkin patterns. we do a big thing here for our family get together and to display them for the neighborhood.
mickey
minnie
cinderella
donald duck
eeyore
grumpy
lumpy
pinocchio
pooh
rabbit
roo
tigger
would be greatly appreciated. thank you for your time.
Janet Ostashek


----------



## DisneylandFan83

I'm reposting so my email works on there...

Can you send me the 
Black Pearl
Captain Jack Sparrow
Cinderella Castle
Evil Queen from snow White
Mickey
Minnie
Pirates 
Skull and swords
skull
Witch from Snow White?

I know it's a lot- I'm having a party for some kids and they're each getting their own carved pumpkin.



Thanks!


----------



## stalan

Hello, I am very new to this.  I just returned from Disneyland on Oct 4th.  I love that place.  I went with my nieces who are 2 1/2 and 4 1/2 and I think they have the disney bug as well.  I may be a bit greedy here but I am looking for Mickey and Minnie, all the princesses if you have them and tink.  I was surprised when I went to DL, that they didn't have kits to buy.  thank you very much.

smikalishen @ shaw . ca

(no spaces)


----------



## princessmom29

Could I have Cinderella nad the castle please? angsess@msn.com


----------



## like a kid again

I would love to have carving templates of Mickey and Minnie, Ariel and Donald and Goofy if you have them. I would love to have Cinderella and her castle too PleAsE!! The castle was my favorite.  We just got back from DisneyWorld the end of September and I am not sure who enjoyed it more-me or the kids. It was the best.  Thanks again.


----------



## qtudrey

Oh my gosh, thanks so much. My daughter would love this, im hosting a "Pumpkin Carving Party" tomorrow. I would love to have these, i know it's a lot, I hope you can still do it. ;] thanks soo much again!!
e-mail: *qtaudrey@hotmail.com*


Ariel
Cheshire Cat
Cinderella
Cinderella Castle
Donald Duck
Eeyore(2)
Mickey
Minnie
Piglet
Pooh(2)
Roo
Tigger(2)
Tinkerbell


----------



## kayteann

My mom and I carve pumpkins together every year.  It's an annual tradition we always look forward to.  This year, we took a girls' vacation, just the two of us, to Disneyworld and would LOVE to have our pumpkins show it!!  If you're still sending the stencils, it would mean the world to us!  kayteann7 @ yahoo.com  we'd like:

Cheshire Cat
Cinderella Castle
Donald Duck
Dumbo
Eeyore(2)
Mickey
Tinkerbell


----------



## erifneci73

Hey - if you still have them avail I would be extremely grateful. KMart had a book of them bu they sold out before I could get one. PLease email me

Donald Duck
Evil Queen from "Snow White"
Mickey
Minnie
Rose(just a rose, like from "Beauty & the Beast")
Skull and Swords
Skull
Tinkerbell

firenice1973 (at) yahoo.com

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## nanou

Hi 
We would love to try Eeyor, Ariel, Tinkerbell, Pooh, tigger and mickey.
Thank you so much. They are not letting me add my email. Sorry.


----------



## edward_puga

hi i would like it if you could send me some pumpkin stencils.

email: edward_puga (at) yahoo.com

Minnie
Mickey
Donald Duck
Eeyore (2)
Stitch
Tinkerbell

thank you 
edward


----------



## kaysmommie

Would you please send me Mickey, Minnie, and Cinderell'as castle.  thanks so much.
nickay28@yahoo.com


----------



## denisewool

Please send pooh, tigger, piglet, eeyore

denisewool@ hotmail.com


----------



## sharpes84

I am looking for Grumpy,and Mickey....and of course the castle!
anyone who can send my lil boy would be very grateful

I dont have enough posts to leave my email so any help on how to get we thank you!!!


----------



## Pixie Fan

Would love if we could get Ariel and Tinkerbell.  Thank you so much.  awithman @ msn.com (no spaces)


----------



## maymom99

Hi
Can you please send me the evil snow white witch, the cheshire cat and cinderella's castle?
thanks
cronks@rogers.com
maymom99


----------



## Terah

Hi, I would love to recieve Mickey Mouse, Tigger, Peter Pan and Roo. That would be awesome. Thank you Very Much.
I can't post my Email so I am kind of confused as to how I will Recieve them. hah. But if anyone knows i would love to know how to get them


----------



## nettii

I would love a  Mickey Mouse and  Tinker Bell and  stich if you have time. Thank you for being such a generous person to take the time to make other disers days a bit britter!  The magic of Disney is a powerful thing!LOL
If you have time or are still doing this my e-mail is dmc142@sbcglobal.net thanks nettii


----------



## Tazgirl77

could you send me the 

skull and swords, cinderella castle, and the black pearl Thank you very much!!


----------



## lulubelle6188

How do you know what stencils are available? I haven't read all the pages but I don't see a list. I would love some Mickey or any Disney for young boys. I would really apperciate it. Walgreens had some in their ad but I've been to 4 Walgreens and they are all sold out!!
Tiffany
Lu Lu Belle 6188 @ yahoo . com ( no spaces )


----------



## lorli

I am not the original poster but I have been trying to send pumpkin patterns to those I can.


----------



## MellyGush

I was wondering if someone could send me the Ariel one or Sleeping Beauty....or Jasmine if there is one.   My daughter loves The Little Mermaid os any of those would be fine as well...thanks in advance.

I can't add my email address.....dont' have enough posts so perhaps you can look me up on Facebook and get in contact with me there....

Melissa Campbell Gushnowski


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

Could someone send us Mickey Mouse, Goofy, Pluto and Captain Hook?  Oh...and I almost forgot...Donald Duck too?

my email is msklcassidy@hotmail.com!

With many thanks,

Karen


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

Can I also add Eeyore and Pooh?  I was only thinking for my nieces and nephews and I'd love to have Eeyore and Pooh for me!

email is msklcassidy@hotmail.com

Many thanks,

Karen


----------



## blondeshopper

can i please get tinkerbell and ariel thank you so much!!   


canyonangel is my email and it is @cox.net


----------



## robandkelly13

Princesses and Mickey would be awesome. Thanks so much!  
rob_d77@hotmail.com


----------



## lorli

I will try and fill these the best that I can and as fast as possible but for some reason it is taking extra time to send them so please be patient.

Lori


----------



## lorli

If you are interested in what they may look like once they are carved, I have 21 pumpkins in an album on facebook if you would like to see before you carve.  Mine are done on craft pumpkins to be used year after year.

www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2006064&id=1421131130 

Lori


----------



## jakenjacksmom

I did sent a pm but if I could get The Black Pearl, The skull and the skull& swords & stitch that would be awesome.
suzannebauerle@yahoo.com  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!! YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## MarkyMouse

Hi, I would love to have Mickey and Minnie

mkken5@bellsouth.net


----------



## kls910

If at all possible, I was wondering if you could please send Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, and Mickey Mouse. Thank you so much!

my email is ksears and it is @kent.edu


----------



## copper747

I would appreciate any disney you can send me, especially eeyore, i have called the disney stores and they didn't get them in this year.


----------



## kellscottkait

if anyone has the following stencils could you send them to me to kellscottkait@comcast.net

I am looking for Minnie, Mickey, Pooh, & Castle

thanks so much!


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

Lori,

I just got my stencils and wanted to publicly thank you for taking the time to send them.  I am truly grateful.

Karen


----------



## jojo0612

Could someone please send me some Disney stencils?  If possible, please send

Little Mermaid
Castle
Cinderella
Cars (anything)
Grumpy
 Or anything else boy-ish!

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## JoshiePooh

Hi all, my niece is coming for halloween and i was not ready...dose anyone have a tinkerbell stencil for a pumkin...i wouls appreciate it....

my e-mail is: kyasjosh at gmail dot com


----------



## ginger61386

Could you please send me the Tigger one?

My email: friech03@ gettysburg.edu

Thank you so much!!


----------



## ArmyWife0325

Hi, I was wondering if you could send me Tink and Cinderella? This is my daughter's first halloween and would love to make it special. 
Thanks!

RDBram0325 @yahoo.com


----------



## jmontana77

My daughter is dying for a jasmine stencil so her daddy can carve it for her.


----------



## lorli

copper747 said:


> I would appreciate any disney you can send me, especially eeyore, i have called the disney stores and they didn't get them in this year.



I'd be glad to send some but I don't have an address to send to.


----------



## lorli

jojo0612 said:


> Could someone please send me some Disney stencils?  If possible, please send
> 
> Little Mermaid
> Castle
> Cinderella
> Cars (anything)
> Grumpy
> Or anything else boy-ish!
> 
> Thanks a bunch.



If you send an email address I'd send everything but cars, I don't have them, but would love to get them...anyone?


----------



## lorli

jmontana77 said:


> My daughter is dying for a jasmine stencil so her daddy can carve it for her.



When I get an email address, I can send the stencil.


----------



## tdfam

Could I have Peter Pan, Grumpy, and Eeyore sent to my email address please?  

The address is: amylbrown@cedarville.edu


----------



## tdfam

My sister also requests the Black Pearl and Cinderella's castle to be sent to amylbrown@cedarville.edu

Thanks!!!


----------



## TDS373X

WOW!! I've been looking for these....Jack and Sally from Nightmare, Mickey, The Black Pearl  if possible that would be awesome!!! email to jdtessel@fuse.net THANKS!!!!!


----------



## SpectroMouse

Lori-

Would love Buzz Lightyear and any other Toy Story you have available.  You can e-mail me at SpectroMouse@hotmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## wife5080

I would love a stich or any disney stencil.  Thank you so much!!!  copwife92@aol.com


----------



## RubyDragon08

i have been searching the net for over an hour and am in desperate need for any disney princess patterns that you may have. that is all my daughter asked for and I cant find any that i don't have to pay $20 for. it would be GREATLY appreciated.

ps. does anyone have any idea where to find spiderman patterns that are free?

thanks so much

kjunluvr_sr00 at yahoo dot com


----------



## bopp

Hello Lori-

Anything from The Little Mermaid or Nightmare before X-Mas would be appreciated. I'd love to carve these this year.

hraspet
at
gmail
dot
com


----------



## robandkelly13

Thanks for the stencils! We did Jasmine and Mickey and our pumpkins looks great! Thanks again!


----------



## JPFamilyMom

**Can someone please send me a Mickey stencil

also if anyone has them, if not no biggie: Piglet, Cars, any anything Toy Story

TIA,
jpfamilymom@yahoo.com


----------



## copper747

You might try Target for your disney and princess stencils. I found my there last night up by the cards and party decorations for 5.99.  If i had a scanner i would scan them in and send them to people but unfortunly I don't


----------



## PrincessCLM

Could I please get a Tinkerbell pattern sent to me? Thank you!

lovedycm@hotmail.com


----------



## mackenzie

I was hoping someone would be able to send me stencils for Winnie the Pooh, Tigger and Piglet.

mbm_mackenzie@hotmailcom

Thanks so much,
              Mackenzie


----------



## mackenzie

mackenzie said:


> I was hoping someone would be able to send me stencils for Winnie the Pooh, Tigger and Piglet.
> 
> mbm_mackenzie@hotmailcom
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Mackenzie



hotmail.com*


----------



## JGlascoe

My kids love Disney and we would love all of the Disney stencils you have in order for us to pick the ones we want to carve in our pumpkin. Thanks!

Email them to: jglascoe1691@yahoo.com


----------



## lorli

robandkelly13 said:


> Thanks for the stencils! We did Jasmine and Mickey and our pumpkins looks great! Thanks again!



I'm very glad they worked out well for you.  If you get pictures that you can post, I'd love to see how they came out.


----------



## lorli

JGlascoe said:


> My kids love Disney and we would love all of the Disney stencils you have in order for us to pick the ones we want to carve in our pumpkin. Thanks!
> 
> Email them to: jglascoe1691@yahoo.com



There are too many to send, and I haven't figured out zip files. so if you could pick some it would be much easier.


----------



## danagirl82

I bought a Disney pumpkin carving Princess kit and the cover claims to have Jasmine and it does not..someone has ripped it out of the book...my daughter wants to carve jasmine can anyone help me?


----------



## danagirl82

please


----------



## danagirl82

Jasmine
Mickey
Jack Sparrow
Cinderella
Tink
dana.e.tate@gmail.com
Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## momsoftwins

hi ...i would love any stencil that is the easiest to do... 
mickey or anything will work but i need 2 cause with havin twins i have 2 big pumpkins and they would be so excited to see this
thanks a million
missbehavin2121@yahoo.com


----------



## JGlascoe

Would love to get these stencils!

Cinderella
Ariel
Jasmine
Tinkerbell
Mickey
Minne

Thanks!


----------



## copper747

danagirl82 said:


> I bought a Disney pumpkin carving Princess kit and the cover claims to have Jasmine and it does not..someone has ripped it out of the book...my daughter wants to carve jasmine can anyone help me?



I have found the easiest way is to get a coloring book page or an activity page and use that to crave in a pumpkin


----------



## mommytodarlings

I would love Mickey & Minnie, please.

mommytodarlings@yahoo.com


----------



## SpectroMouse

Lori-

I asked for Buzz Lightyear or anything Toy Story a few days ago, is Buzz Lightyear even an option?


----------



## emmababy

I pm'd and never got anything.

If anyone can email me any of these (doesn't have to be all)
Mickey
Minnie
Tigger
Pooh
Castle
Ariel

mgrafft@ucmo.com

Thanks!


----------



## DISMum

I'd appreciate it if someone could send some 'Beauty and the Beast' stencils/patterns my way.. Beast, Belle, Lumiere..

TIA!

ETA: I can't post my e-mail address yet (not enough posts), so if that's a problem, please let me know.


----------



## JGlascoe

I would love to have the following stencils if someone can email them to me.

Would love to get these stencils!

Cinderella
Ariel
Jasmine
Tinkerbell
Mickey
Minnie

email them to jglascoe1691@yahoo.com

THANKS


----------



## JPFamilyMom

THANK YOU for my stencils, I can't wait to carve the pumpkin this weekend. My 3 yo saw it printing and he goes "oh my favorite"


----------



## lorli

JGlascoe said:


> Would love to get these stencils!
> 
> Cinderella
> Ariel
> Jasmine
> Tinkerbell
> Mickey
> Minne
> 
> Thanks!



If you send me your email address I will send them to you.


----------



## lorli

SpectroMouse said:


> Lori-
> 
> I asked for Buzz Lightyear or anything Toy Story a few days ago, is Buzz Lightyear even an option?



Send me your email again and I'll send it.


----------



## lorli

DISMum said:


> I'd appreciate it if someone could send some 'Beauty and the Beast' stencils/patterns my way.. Beast, Belle, Lumiere..
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ETA: I can't post my e-mail address yet (not enough posts), so if that's a problem, please let me know.



I have Belle but will need an email something like  beauty at yahoo dot com would be enough to let me send to you.


----------



## lorli

JPFamilyMom said:


> THANK YOU for my stencils, I can't wait to carve the pumpkin this weekend. My 3 yo saw it printing and he goes "oh my favorite"



It is messages like this that make it worth it for me.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nanu57v

Lori--Can you send me the castle one and cinderella (or just pick one if its too much hassle).  DD will flip!

My email is my Screenname here at aol.com.


ETA: Nevermind...I found this link about ten pages back that has both: 

http://www.huggieshappybaby.com/too...k=true&_nc=633603066793747028&_nockcheck=true


----------



## disneylover2005

if someone could please e-mail me an mickey and lumpy pattern please.

wigglebug04@yahoo.com


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

If anyone has it I would love a stencil of STITCH please - it would make DD's halloween  

glenn.emma@virgin.net


----------



## jasonstrawn

lorli said:


> If you send me your email address I will send them to you.



can someone please email me the stencils for mickey and minnie. also, any other mickey mouse clubhouse characters (donald, daisy, pluto) would be appreciate too, but mainly interesting in mickey and minnie. i would like to carve some pumpkins on saturday for my niece's first b-day party on sunday because she absolutely loves mickey and minnie and its a mickey and minnie theme party and she is dressing up as minnie! i know its last minute but it sure seems like someout out of this friendly helpful bunch will be able to help me. thanks in advance to all.

cant include email address in proper format. but it is:

jasonstrawn(at)rcn.com


----------



## slade-stb

Hello,
I'm looking for any help in getting any disney princess templates.  Any help would be great!  My two girls are just starting to fall in love with them!  One will be Snow White and the other Belle for Halloween!  
Thanks again!

s_p_mitchell at hotmail com


----------



## MickeyManiacMom

Hi! 

Could you please email me: 

Buzz Lightyear/Toy Story

Tinkerbell

Belle

Did you have a Jack Sparrow or anything Pirates themed?? 

email:   love2seeclay@hotmail.com

THANKS so much!


----------



## tpettie

Way too much fun.  So I did a search and here are the web sites that I found one has villians.  The other random disney characters.

http://web.archive.org/web/20041017034330/pumpkinglow.com/Patterns8.htm

http://www.huggieshappybaby.com/too...k=true&_nc=633603554904305928&_nockcheck=true

Copy and paste into the address bar should work ok.


----------



## casper_jj11

I would LOVE to have some disney stencils! I found sleeping beauty at the huggies site for dd (her favourite princess!) but my boys would love the following

goofy 
pluto
eeyore
pooh

casper_jj11 (at) yahoo.ca

Thanks so much!

Joanne


----------



## kmom

Oh - we would love to have Mickey, Tink, Stitch & Goofy. Thanks....
tpeace1023@alltel.net


----------



## copper747

I am still looking for various eeyore stencils. If anyone has them please email them to me copper747(at)hotmail.com


----------



## surfmommy

Aloha can you please send me patterns for lilo and stich, mickey mouse and tinkerbell. Thank You!

surfahgurl03 at aol.com


----------



## Jenniferjoane

Can anyone help me obtain some Disney pumpkin carving patterns? Email: Jenniferjoane at aol dot com


----------



## disneylover2005

I still need an mickey and lumpy pumpkin carving pattern please!

Wigglebug04@yahoo.com


----------



## amandapants

I'm carving pumpkins tomorrow (Friday - 10/25) with friends. I would love love love to be awesome and carve a disney pumpkin.

Could I please have:
Stitch
Belle
Or (it may be a long shot) but an easier wall-e and/or eve

My email is: missapants @ gmail.com


----------



## glitzybabes

here is a link that has mickey, minnie, pooh, snow white, tigger, and goofy

enjoy!

http://family.go.com/holidays/pkg-pumpkin-templates/


----------



## mbachkan

I would really like one of Donald Duck! thanks

volklracer07
@
hotmail.com


----------



## bigmandannyd

If anyone could send me Tinkerbell and anything from Cars (esp Mater), I would appreciate it.

dpdonovan (at) gmail (dot) com

Thanks!


----------



## copper747

Is anyone still giving out pumpkin craving stencils?  If so please let me know


----------



## kldk0123

lorli said:


> If you send me your email address I will send them to you.



Hi there, I would severely appreciate it if you can send me (if you have them):

The Little Mermaid (any that you may have)
Beauty and the Beast (any that you may have)
The Lion King (any that you may have)
Aladdin (any that you may have)

If it's not too much trouble...

I'm surprising my kids while they're away this weekend and wanting to carve all disney themed pumpkins (I will send you photos of all finished products if you would like)... I have already completed Sleeping beauty theme.

My email is pixie.dust.23 at hotmail dot com
Thanks A Bunch!!!!


----------



## lorli

Anyone who has finished pumpkins I'd love to see how they turned out.  Especially Maleficient and Daisy.


----------



## copper747

lorli said:


> Anyone who has finished pumpkins I'd love to see how they turned out.  Especially Maleficient and Daisy.




Thank you so much Lori. I will take a picture when I am done and e-mail it to you.


----------



## ArmyWife0325

Hi! I was wondering if you could send me a list of the stencils you had if at all possible. My husband saw the pumkin that I carved and now wants to carve on himself. Thanks! RDBram0325 @yahoo.com

Mallory


----------



## mochwat

I am looking for Captain Jack Sparrow and either Ariel and Cinderella pumpkin stencil.  Could someone please email them?  Thanks

mochwat at hotmail dot com


----------



## ArmyWife0325

He has narrowed his search down to Cars...do you have one with all the cars in it by chance?  RDBram0325 @ yahoo.com


----------



## MAKHayes-DisneyDiva

Could I have Mickey, Pooh, and if you have them, Wall-E and Eve.
michelekhayes@gmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## SILLYANDI

Could I get Mickey & Minnie? Thanks! 

aeganpta@yahoo.com


----------



## aheape1979

Wow!  I just found this thread in time for my carving this weekend.  I would love to get the mickey, minnie, cinderella, and tink patterns.  Thanks!

aheape1979@yahoo.com


----------



## georgia nala

I would love to get Mickey, Minnie and Tinkerbell

Thanks, 

Can I pm someone my email address? This is my first post and it will not let me post my email address.


----------



## sumlthomp

Could someone email me Mickey & anything from Cars or Toy Story?
Thanks so much!

sumlthomp@ameritech.net


----------



## lorli

I think I am caught up to this point.  I hope everyone who received patterns is carving away.


----------



## justininnh26@gmail.c

i would apresate anything with cheshire cat for carving pumkins as it's a suprise for my sister in law she loves him justinz2623 is my yahoo if anyone could send me stencle would be grate


----------



## nanou

Hi,
I'm still waiting on some stencils, I don't know if you forgot about me. I wanted tinkerbell, pooh, tiger, ariel, mickey, and any from cars if you have t hem. Thank you so much.

nanou618 @ yahoo.ca
with no spaces


----------



## jenna208

if it is ok could i please get ariel? it is for my friends daughter 
thanx
jenn208 hotmail.com


----------



## idealimperfection

Is it possible to get and Beauty and the Beast stencils you may have? 
And if you have any Wall-E ones, that would be wonderful, too!

Thanks soo much!! I've been scouring the internet for hours to no avail!

silvertigress613 at aol dot com


----------



## mimendoza1972

I too have been looking on he web for any Beauty and the Beast patterns.    I would greatly appreciate it if I could be sent any patterns available.

You can sent it to mimenodoza at verizon.net

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## downhome711

HELLO !!!!!! MY DAUGHTER AND SON ARE GOING TO BE PETER PAN AND TINKERBELL  FOR HALLOWEEN ALSO. IF YOU COULD SENT ME THE PETER PAN AND TINKERBELL STENCIL TO maureenrose at comcast.net THAT WOULD BE GET. THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## porcher1

Hi! I am new to the boards, and it won't let me post my e-mail address or e-mail anyone directly. I would really like the Tinkerbell pattern for my daughter. Can you help?

Dorothy


----------



## ChrissyGrace

Can you plz send mickey and tink? Chrissy_grace @hotmail.com  thanks you soooooooo much in advanced


----------



## DISMum

lorli said:


> I have Belle but will need an email something like  beauty at yahoo dot com would be enough to let me send to you.



Thanks so much, I really appreciate it!

shortstuff_0128 at hotmail dot com


----------



## mindll

My girls would just love to have Ariel, Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella's Castle. 

Thank you so much!!!:rincess:


----------



## hutch35ace

Hi,

Could you please send Belle to caitlin.schopp @ gmail.com?  There's no spaces in there, but for some reason I couldn't post with my email address!

Thanks!


----------



## letstalkboutdisney

Hi, Could you please send me a Tinkerbell, Mickey mouse, Cinderalla's Castle, Goofy and Belle?

Thank you so much, My kids will be thrilled.

lsalbus@yahoo.com

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessBetsy

Hello!

This is very kind of you.  If you have enough time, could you send me Captain Jack Sparrow (or anything pirates if you don't have that), Tinkerbell, and Peter Pan.  Thank you sooooo much!!!  I truly appreciate this! 



Email: blarue@embarqmail.com


----------



## aleetsch

could you send me any peter pan ones you have? thanks
email: a.leetsch at gmail.com


----------



## 3LOVEBUGS

Could you please send me Tinkerbell, Mickey mouse, and  Goofy 
Thank You very much my kids are going to be very exited 
misshenn@comcast.net


----------



## tbearsgirl@fuse.net

I would appreciate all the beauty and beast stencils you have...whether they are pictured together or individually, we are having a pumpkin carving party tomorrow evening and belle and beast are the only ones i am having a hard time finding my e-mail is jessicalmaus at yahoo . com
Thank you,


----------



## gaedney

I would love to have these if you have time...
Tink 
Minnie 
Tigger
Mickey
Belle
Ariel
Snow White
Pooh

Thank you so much   

Email:
truely_yours22   at hotmail.com

it wont let me put my email the right way so thats the best I could do 
Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## sanantoniomom

I would love some Incredibles and Lilo and Stitch stencils.  My boys would be thrilled.

Thanks in advance,
wcrice2001@msn.com


----------



## muldune

Hi ,

  If you could please send Ariel and goofy it would be great!

Thanks!

Dee 

muldune015 @ Yahoo.com

  Just take out the spaces!


----------



## JullesBMe

Would somebody be willing to send me any Wall-E, Eve and Mickey Mouse pumpkin carving templates?  We are hoping to carve pumpkins this afternoon.  My twins are going to be Wall-E and would love any related templates to choose from.  My littlest loves "Mick Mouse" so those would be appreciated as well.  Thank you.  My e-mail address is ivfhope @yahoo.com - removing the space before the @ sign.


----------



## shedevil_001ca

Could I please get the Ariel pattern if it's not to much work.
Thanks,
arsenault11 @ hotmail.com


----------



## jj1624

Would it be possible to get any Toy Story Patterns?
Thank You
jasonhusack @ sympatico.ca


----------



## downhome711

HI WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE TINKERBELL AND PETER PAN. I'VE SEARCHED THE NET AND CANT FIND THEM. PLEASE SEND TO maureenrose AT COMCAST.NET  tHANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE MAUREEN
p.s DO YOU HAVE CARS?


----------



## albree

I was hoping to find Tinkerbelle or any other of the Fairies, my dd can't wait to see the movie Tuesday.  If no Tink is available any/all of the Princesses would be great!  Please send them to albree88 @ comcast.net

Thanks
Albree


----------



## hoffowitz

My daughters LOVE The Little Mermaid!  If you possibly have a pumpkin pattern with her, I would greatly appreciate it!!!  (If you have two different patterns, that would be great too as we have two pumpkins to carve...)
My email address is crissyhoffmann at yahoo.com  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## lzlz99

Can I please get Toy Story and Cinderella stencils.

Thanks

my email is piasscnr (at) gmail dot com


----------



## clc801

If someone would send me a Buzz Lightyear stencil, my DS & I would really appreciate it!

Please send it to ludediva81 at hotmail dot com

Thanks!


----------



## Ukie Mouse

Would it be possible for someone to send me a Mickey Mouse pattern, a Minnie Mouse patetrn, and a few other pumpkin patterns at random. Mickey and Minnie would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Ukie Mouse


----------



## Ukie Mouse

Sorry I forgot to pass along my email addres...

melnyk_adam@shaw.ca

Ukie Mouse


----------



## mlong

Could I please get Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Donald Duck and Daisy Duck if it is not too much work.  Thanks so much!!!   It won't let me post my e-mail address.  Let me know how I can get it from you please.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Does anyone have a Sorceror's Apprentice Mickey? I am carving the craft pumpkins and the Tink one I did looks great! I have the 2 DIsney books from Michael's craft store but I really would really LOVE to have a SOrceror's Apprentice.
 ALSO does anyone have Peter Pan?
Thanks, Carol

my email:

carol7198@comcast.net


----------



## ladyrednroses

I really badly want a Eeyore and a Tinkerbell pattern, however cause I have never posted in here before I can not put in my e-mail address. However it is the same as my user name here at yahoo...................lol Thank you so much, hugs Dawn


----------



## kkcindells

If possible could I get Disney stencils of:

Zurg..if you don't have one Buzz would be 2nd choice
Pirates of the Caribbean
Hannah Montana...if you don't have one Cinderella would be 2nd choice
Wall-E 

Thank you so much. My email is bcook @ siouxvalley.net (no spaces but email won't post correctly...)


----------



## ladyrednroses

Hello my name is Dawn and I am looking for Eeyore, Tiger & Tinkerbell pumpkin carving patterns. I would really appreciate it, if someone could share these with me, if they are available. My e-mail address is ladyrednroses at yahoo.com. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## brighteyes

Has anyone received these stencils, I sent a pm to the OP and have not received anything that I know of. 

If someone could send anything mickey, or anything disney that would be great.

My email is stephs_nails at hotmail dot com.

Thanks

Stephanie


----------



## stephgles

My dd wants Belle this year.  I have Cinderella, Snow White and Ariel but no Belle.   If it would not be any trouble can you please send me Belle at either Stephgle @ ptd . net or stephgles @ gmail . com.

Thank you.


----------



## schurman81

could you please send me a Tinkerbell stencil for my daughter or would anyone know where to find one.....Thanks

schurman81 @ yahoo. com


----------



## snikkies

Does anyone have patterns for Mater and McQueen?  I know there is a booklet available with them in it, but I have been to every store in Rochester the last 2 weeks and can't find them anywhere!
Thanks!

snikkies at aol dot com


----------



## TheTasteOfInk282

I was hoping that you could send me stencils of Lady from Lady and the Tramp or any Robin Hood character.  Thanks!

TheTasteOfInk282 at yahoo dot com


----------



## lilchief27

I would like to know if anyone is actually getting these patterns. I would love to get a tinkerbelle one. Thanks!


----------



## jlcollinshr66

I would love if you can send me Peter Pan (especially the galleon) and some Mickey Mouse stencils.  We visited Disney World last year and would love to create pumpkins to refresh our memories.

Thank you

jlcollinsjr66 at my hotmail address


----------



## Jennyvelaz

MaY I Have
 Tinkerbell
Mickey 
Minnie
Ariel
and Donald?

jennyvelaz@sbcglobal.net This is very sweet of you.


----------



## Petra21217

Would anyone be willing to send me Belle and Woody from Toy Story? I always carve pumpkins of what my children are for Halloween. Up to this point I have been lucky enough to find them online free...this year...no luck. Thank you so much! Send to Petra21217 @aol.com


----------



## Baltz

I am desperately looking for a Wall E, Eva and Buzz Lightyear for my son. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

baltz13@hotmail


----------



## JKnxdk

Can you please send a Tinkerbell stencil to jknxdk at yahoo dot com ?


----------



## chessieiglr8402

Could i please have:
Jack Sparrow
Black Pearl
Mickey
and if any on has a Walle one

thanks

Sweetames@aol.com


----------



## surfmommy

Aloha can I please get Lilo,and tinkerbell patterns. we'll be carving pumpkins on wed. 10/29. please send them to surfahgurl03@ aol.com ( there's no space between the @ and the aol.com) Thank you so much!!


----------



## jj1624

Anyone getting stencils?, I haven't got anything yet, I posted Sunday


----------



## nanou

Hi,
I'm still waiting on some stencils, I don't know if you forgot about me. I wanted tinkerbell, pooh, tiger, ariel, mickey, and any from cars if you have t hem. Thank you so much.

nanou618 @ yahoo.ca
with no spaces


----------



## stephgles

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=256767959/PictureID=6074540940/a=148961272_148961272/t_=148961272

Thank You!!!!


----------



## lorli

I love the roses on the sides of her, it sets it up nicely.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Just10ofus

I came across these yesterday... thought I would post, also anyone desparate for Lighting McQueen (which I was looking for for days! =D) there is a site where you can join for $2 which gives you 2 templates (it's like a starter package, there are others available but it keeps you from going out in search of a book) www.zombiepumpkins.com The EASIEST stencil of Lighting McQueen I came across. Happy Halloween to all, hope this helps... 
sorry if any are duplicates of what's already posted...

http://family.go.com/holidays/pkg-pumpkin-templates/

http://www.huggieshappybaby.com/tool...ckcheck=tr ue

http://web.archive.org/web/200410170.../Patterns8.htm

http://disney.go.com/disneyvideos/an.../stencil1.html

http://disney.go.com/disneyvideos/an.../stencil2.html

http://disney.go.com/disneyvideos/an.../stencil4.html


----------



## ammeador2

Hi I know this is a little late! But I was curious if you had any Stitch stencils? If so could you please email me at melissa.meador@gmail.com I would love to have Tink, pirates and stitch if you have them.

TIA!


----------



## marinaelyse1985

Hello, can I get some sort of Disney princess, preferably Ariel?

Thanks!
marinaelyse1985    at    gmail.com


----------



## minnie2222

can you please e-mail me stencils from the little mermaid, beauty & the best, cinderella, peter pan, and sleeping beauty?

sorry its so late!!

my e-mail is
voguemachine at sbcglobal dot net


----------



## WaggenerM

Does anyone have relatively simple Toy Story Stencils or know somewhere that sells them?  We have a family date tomorrow night to carve our pumpkins and as my boys are dressing up as Buzz and Woody for Halloween I would love to carve a Buzz or Woody pumpkin.  Thanks in advance - my e-mail is WaggenerM at aol.


----------



## sillyxney637

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had any Wall-E or Eve pumpkin stencils they could send me?

sugarluvinxney @ hotmail.com

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tinkerlisa

Does anybody have a tinkerbell stencil I could have? I want to carve my mom a tinkerbell pumpkin.TIA 

email: stadli4@comcast.net


----------



## cruellababy

Hi! Can I please have 
Captain Jack
Black Pearl
Stitch
Mickey


Thanks so much! email is dsaraniero@live.com


----------



## pocahontas716

wow you are so nice to be doing this


----------



## pocahontas716

Hey if you could send me grumpy, tink and peter pan that would be great

hoopschick716@ aim.com
thanx


----------



## crsby9

If someone can send me stencils for Peter pan and Tinkerbell. I would really appreciate it. My 3 1/2 yr old great-niece would like them on the wall of her bedroom. 
Thanks


----------



## battlecat533

This thread is great and everyone is so helpful.  I am looking for stitch and tigger stencils.  If you could send them or anyone could help, i would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks

Happy Halloween


----------



## tink21593

Hello! It is so close to halloween and I am in desprite need for a Tinkerbell pumpkin stencil. If anyone could send me one I would appreciate it SO much!
my email is 
jaayyyxo @ gmail .com
Thanks!


----------



## tassma

I don't know when I would carve them, but if you have a chance please email me Tink, Peter and Mickey?

Thank you and Happy Halloween


----------



## markandsuzy

Hi, if it's not too late would LOVE to get a Belle pattern so I can carve up a pumpkin for my 5 year old girl. Last year I did Snow White but this year she insists on Belle, will settle for Tinkerbell too!! 

Thanks you're a real life saver. 

Hard Workin Dad. 

mamlam @ yahoo.com (no spaces)


----------



## williamh

is there any way i can get a tigger stencil emailed to me so i can please my 2 year old this halloween. maybe a couple so i can see which is best for my carving skill

thanks 

hollowwill  @  yahoo.  com  (no spaces)


----------



## npumer

Could you please send me:
Tinkerbell
Belle
Cinderella
Ariel

I would welcome any others that you might wish to send, also.  I have two girls who LOVE all things Disney!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jbc702

Looking for:
Wall-e
Eve
Jessie the cowgirl
Woody
Buzz

If anyone has the patterns for these, I would really appreciate the help. please send to jbolane at gmail dot com

cheers


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ammeador2, tinkerlisa, pocahontas716, tink21593  ---- isent you the Tink stencil I have

minnie2222 - I sent you Belle

If they don't work let me know - i can try again. I have to go to the store but will try to email out some more when I come home if I have time.
Carol


----------



## tink21593

Thank you so much for sending but it did not work! Is there anyway you could send it again please?
Thanks!


----------



## footay8

Can someone send me the Ariel pumpkin stencil?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ok - i tried sending them again - let me know if it works this time.


----------



## hansenfamil3

could please send me all of the eeyore pumpkin patterns you have...my email is  thank you


----------



## plewni

send me pumpkin patterns for tigger and tink and finding nemo asap please thank you mplewniak(at)yahoo(dot)com


----------



## dydrmr81

If someone could send me a Mickey Mouse pumpkin stencil, I would REALLY appreciate it!!!  My email is misslaura81(at)yahoo(dot)com.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## copper747

hansenfamil3 said:


> could please send me all of the eeyore pumpkin patterns you have...my email is  thank you



if you would sent your e-mail address to copper747@hotmail.com I will send you the eeyore stencil that I have.


----------



## csschanker

Hi my name is Chris and my son and I also need a Buzz Lightyear pattern. My daughter would also love a Snow White stencil. I would truly appreciate your help.

                                                  Please send to csschanker at earthlink dot net


----------



## ryan and kelly

Could you please send us Sleeping Beauty and Hunchback of Notre Dame, Esmerelda and Mulan pumpkin carving templates? 

Thank you very much!

Kelly


----------



## mdelliott76

I'm kind of glad I am just now finding this discussion after Halloween.  I was able to pickup a carving kit on clearance and I think we'll try to help our daughter next halloween with a pumpkin.

Would anyone have -
- Tinkerbell
- Anything Pixar
- Pirates of The Caribbean

Thanks in advance -

Mike


----------



## lynchburg25

Hi, can someone send Mickey and Minnie? Would also like Goofy, Donald, Pluto and Tink. You can email at lynchburg(at)hotmail(dot)com.

Thanks!


----------



## nettii

Funny story! I googled free Disney Mickey mouse pumkin stencils and where does it take me but to the Dis I practicaly live on these boards and google sends me here! Funny stuff!

Anywho Im thinking about my upcoming trip during MNSSHPand I wanted to make orange mickey mouse pumkin bags and needed a stencil for Mickeys face. Can any one share one with me PLEASE if you share your stencil Ill share my bag idea its pretty cute in my head so now I need to put it toghther. Thnks in advance nettii


----------



## Dismom55

I do not have anything to share, but sure would be interested to see a pic once you have your craft complete.  Sure do wish I could help you tho!


----------



## nettii

I will post pics!


----------



## Tweevil

This sounds like fun!

if someone has any to share please send them on to
Theevilone71 AT comcast.net

We are going in October and this would be a great getting ready to go thing to do. 

Thanks!!


----------



## WDW Enabler

I am not sure if this thread is being maintained anymore but I found some of the free Disney ones online and compiled them.

Michael

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33641957&posted=1#post33641957


----------



## kyacovissi

Please send me Toy Story if they are available:


Thanks!


----------



## pthuhges2

Hey all.

Anyone have a link to a Peter Pan pumpkin template?

hoser (at) yahoo (dot) com.

I will try to scan my remainders and pass them along to others on this thread...

Pat


----------



## justjames

im looking for wall-e and/or eve  ... if anyone can help ... and any toystory would be great too .. thanks
james_the_robot (at) hotmail.com


----------



## DisneyMimi

Hey Fellow Disers!  We are having a pumpkin carving party in a few weeks.  If anyone has any of the following stencils:

Cinderella's Castle
Mickey Mouse
Minnie Mouse
Tigger
Any of the Princessess!

I would appreciate any of them.  You send them to my email me @ 
judisummers@bellsouth.net     (I'll be watching everyday!) 

Thank you!


----------



## DisneyMimi

DisneyMimi said:


> Hey Fellow Disers!  We are having a pumpkin carving party in a few weeks.  If anyone has any of the following stencils:
> 
> Cinderella's Castle
> Mickey Mouse
> Minnie Mouse
> Tigger
> Any of the Princessess!
> 
> I would appreciate any of them.  You send them to my email me @
> judisummers@bellsouth.net     (I'll be watching everyday!)
> 
> Thank you!





....Oh!  Peter Pan too.


----------



## laceylue910

I would love Peter Pan stencils thanks
Laceylue910@aol.com


----------



## 2littleprincesses28

Is anyone taking email addresses to send out stencils? I'd love Mickey, Minnie, Any other main Disney Character or anything Toy Story
danakjensen@hotmail.com
thanks soooo much!!!


----------



## BalanceGirl

Playsational.com has some great Disney pumpkin carving patterns, including Ariel, Mickey, Minnie and more. They also have scary pumpkin stencils and some other free pumpkin carving stencils to choose from.


----------



## Erin8783

I was wondering if you are still sharing patterns...and if you are if you could send any Stitch, Tinkerbelle, and Finding Nemo patterns you have.  My email is princess742 at yahoo Thanks so much!!


----------



## jbuffettgurl

I would also like to know if you are still sharing Disney patterns.  If so I would love to have Mickey Mouse and the Cheshire Cat.  My email address is lilkikgurl at yahoo


----------



## singnring

I googled it for you and found these sites;

http://family.go.com/holidays/pkg-pumpkin-templates/

http://www.huggieshappybaby.com/too...px?d=1&_nc=633910198600088234&_nockcheck=true

http://www.cartoonjr.com/pumpkin-stencils-disney-pumpkin-carving-patterns/

http://web.archive.org/web/20041017034330/pumpkinglow.com/Patterns8.htm

http://www.halloweenpumpkins.be/en/patterns.html

http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/patternsearch.php?search-q=disney

http://www.masterpiecepumpkins.com/gallery_themes_cartoons.html

I think the last one, I wasn't able to find a place to get the actual downloaded stencil, but maybe you can.

There are a variety of characters between the sites; lots of really cool ones!

Hope this helps!


----------



## crazy_for_disney

I have just spent over an hour searching the web for Belle template and can not find one! If anyone has one to share  I would love it. My son is being Captain Hook and that was easy. 
It won't let me post my email so please substiute the - for @ (if that makes sense) heatherdebar-comcast.net


----------



## rdsalaz

May I please have any/all that you have of the Villains, my favorite is the Evil Queen from Snow white.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## loissg

Hi there.

I don't know if you are sending out patterns anymore, but if you are I am trying to do a Snow White theme for my pumpkins this year.  I would love any patterns you have for snow white, the queen, the witch, the dwarves, whatever I can get.  Thanks so much!!

It won't let me put my e-mail address on normally, lets see if this works  ladylovelylock at hotmail

Thanks


----------



## loissg

Hi there.

I don't know if you are sending out patterns anymore, but if you are I am trying to do a Snow White theme for my pumpkins this year.  I would love any patterns you have for snow white, the queen, the witch, the dwarves, whatever I can get.  Thanks so much!!

It won't let me put my e-mail address on normally, lets see if this works  ladylovelylocks24 at hotmail (sorry I typed it wrong in the last one!!)

Thanks


----------



## totaldiverchick

Hiya!  I would love a stencil of sweet Stitch, Pluto, and Sorcerer Mickey!  Thank you so much!!!!!

totaldiverchick yahoo.com


----------



## Sandy321

singnring said:


> I googled it for you and found these sites;
> 
> http://family.go.com/holidays/pkg-pumpkin-templates/
> 
> http://www.huggieshappybaby.com/too...px?d=1&_nc=633910198600088234&_nockcheck=true
> 
> http://www.cartoonjr.com/pumpkin-stencils-disney-pumpkin-carving-patterns/
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20041017034330/pumpkinglow.com/Patterns8.htm
> 
> http://www.halloweenpumpkins.be/en/patterns.html
> 
> http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/patternsearch.php?search-q=disney
> 
> http://www.masterpiecepumpkins.com/gallery_themes_cartoons.html
> 
> I think the last one, I wasn't able to find a place to get the actual downloaded stencil, but maybe you can.
> 
> There are a variety of characters between the sites; lots of really cool ones!
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks so much - the princesses, stitch, Maleficent, etc all within those links!!  Some searching, but I got just what I was looking for!!


----------



## singnring

Sandy321 said:


> Thanks so much - the princesses, stitch, Maleficent, etc all within those links!!  Some searching, but I got just what I was looking for!!



Glad to help!!

I even grabbed a few for our carving while I was researching!


----------



## Jenniferjoane

I'm looking for a Remy (Ratatouille) pumpkin carving stencil.  If anyone has info on where to get one, please email me.  Thanks!

Jenniferjoane at aol.com


----------



## chelle0576

Don't know if you are still doing this, but I have searched the 'net high and low for a Peter Pan pattern and cannot find one.  I would be forever grateful if you could e-mail me the Peter Pan pattern.  chelle0576 @ yahoo dot com

Thanks!  

Michelle


----------



## Chuckles13

Hi there, would it be possible to send me Walle and Eve please? 
Your time to do this would be very much appreciated.
Many thanks 
Craig
s_jck @hotmail. com (no spaces)


----------



## tmruckel

Hi, I've reviewed the websites given for the disney princesses but can't seem to find a site with Kim Possible. Does anyone know of a site that has Kim Possible?
Thanks! tmruckel @ yahoo . com


----------



## Izzy17

I would love to have Tinkerbell and Peter Pan if you still have them available! I have searched every where for them. I would like to surprise my daughter with them. Any help would be greatly appreciated! My e-mail address is i_jr100 @yahoo.com, without the space before the @.

Thanks!


----------



## x_ice_drops_x

Hello, I have searched the web hi and low for belle and tinkerbell without any luck. If anyone would happen to have either or both of these could you please email them to me? My daughter would be blown away to have them. Thank You in advance. my email is x_ice_drops_x @ yahoo . com


----------



## ladyrednroses

I would love any Eeyore, tigger and Winnie the pooh Patterns you may have. I am a big Eeyore nut......lol My boys really want cars patterns too, for the movie cars. If you happen to have them. That would be awesome. Thank you so much, Dawn.
ladyrednroses yahoo com


----------



## Gi19

Thanks for the links, can't wait to start carving....


----------



## gizmobinx

Can I please obtain the piglet pumpkin template?  this can be emailed to hrlange @ earthlink.net (without the spaces between the e @ and e
thank you!


----------



## gizmobinx

With the last link in here I was trying to get piglet, but didnt find anything to actually get the template, so I took a screenshot with software like Corel Photo and reversed the colors to get the actual design, then i used paint to shrink/enlarge to get the size that I wanted for the pumpkin that it was going on.  Just an idea.

masterpiecepumpkins.com/gallery_themes_cartoons.html


----------



## 2thfairy

Could you please send me these templates!  My dh always wants to make a fancy pumpkin and i usually do the triangle eyes thing!!! lol  I need all the help I can get.  I'm sure the boys will love these also now that they are older!
a2thfairy@cfu.net   thank you


----------



## siobhan marie

I'm not entireely sure how this works, but.. I would really love a stencile of a TIm Burton character.. Jack and Sally, or Edward Scissorhands would be lovely.. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## jonvenz

Hello all, I have two young boys and have been trying to get any Toy Story, Wall-E and such stencils I can with very little luck, any help would be greatly appreciated, my email is, my name here at yahoo, Thanks!!


----------



## pulpita1

Hi... does anyone have the Mickey Mouse pirate stencils or pirate of the caribbean?
Please send to pulpita1 at yahoo.com


----------



## Hmk012

Anyone have a Dumbo one?  My 3 year old would LOVE that and I would LOVE to surprise her with it!
Hmk012@comcast.net


----------



## crazykidsmama

Hi everyone,

I'm one of those crazy moms and each year I try to match the kids pumpkins to their Halloween costumes. I've done Superman, Dora, Blues Clues, a Pirate, etc.  Tonight, I did Super Mario from Mario Brothers but my daughter is going to be the cute Mad Hatter from the Buy Costumes website and I'd love to make a cute girly pumpkin to match. I've thought of the Cheshire Cat or a cute Teacup or Teapot. 

Does anyone have one of these? If so could you please email me the templates so I can carve her pumpkin tomorrow night? 

Thank you so much!!

I'm not sure how to post my email without it getting blocked but it's my username (crazykidsmama) at(@)  gmail.com.


----------



## crazykidsmama

Did you ge the Cheshire Cat template?  If so, would you mind sharing it with me?

username (crazykidsmama) @ gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## kawing123

Please send me the tigger template if available.  If not just pick a nice one or two and send them.  Thank you. whymegez@sbcglobal.net


----------



## KayleeUK

Anyone have Woody, Toy Story or Car's Stencils.

Please


----------



## twinkie567

I am looking for a Wall-e stencil, too.  Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## disneymom1980

I would love to have Daisy Duck.  I have found a pattern for Donald, but not Daisy.  DH and I collect Donald and Daisy, so we think it would be fun to have a pumpkin of each to sit beside each other. TIA!


----------



## spoilednv

If you could send me a buzz stencil it would make my son's night!  Thanks


----------



## PortugueseTinkerbell

Does anyone have princess belle? thank you!


----------



## eyeronic

I would love an easy wall-e stencil too!


----------



## squirrel

I looked through most of the links and the only Stitch one I could find you have to pay for and then one I can't seem to find a stencil for.

Does anyone have a Stitch one?  My niece would love it.


----------



## Loz&J

I know it's last min. but does anyone have a Wall-E pumpkin stencil? We did Jack the Pumpkin King last year and he went down a storm  
loz (underscore) armstrong AT Hotmail dot com Thank You


----------



## ahays804

My son is asking for Peter Pan and Captain Hook.  Also, if anyone has anything from the movie Cars, Findng Nemo, Bolt, or Woody or Buzz, that would be great.
email  a hays @ yahoo . com all together.


----------



## jaynesherer

I would love any and all Disney stencils you could send me.  my email is jaynesherer@yahoo.com

Thanks, Jayne


----------



## memy26

I would love a Grumpy and Dopey stencil if anyone has one.

Thanks,
Melissa
forgot@yadtel.net


----------



## floridascgirl

I would love:
Tinkerbell
Mickey
Stitch
Cinderella's Castle
Nightmare Before Halloween
Monster's Inc.

My e-mail is:  johnstons@cofc.edu

Thanks and Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## jstbcuz

Im not seeing links to view them at. I would like any you can send me as my 3 kids have 3 totally different taste. Anything from Cars to Peterpan to Mickey to Princess. At this late hour we'll take anything.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

Last minute people:
Disney family website has some templates.


----------



## jddwvu

Could I get your pattern for Peter pan?  I cant find one anywhere! Thanks so much! ericandjulie@localnet.com


----------



## daveyc150

I know this is an old thread but does anyone have any toy story patterns?

Cheers
David


----------



## mommy2emily

If anyonewould send me any Disney girlish stencils princesses, Minnie, Daisy, etc. I would be very grateful.  thank you  
email is mommy2emily@comcast.net


----------



## shorty1326

could you please send me tinkerbell and cinderella?  Thanks!


----------



## ban26ana

I would love Cinderella's castle and Stitch.  My email is ban26ana at gmail dot com.  (Sorry, I get spammed way too much to type it out. lol)


----------



## rabalais8179

If you are still doing these, I would love a tinkerbell and stitch pattern. My email is jrabalais@insightbb.com

Thanks so much!


----------



## Carri

Could I get a Belle, Snow White, Ariel, Cinderella's Castle and Buzz or a Little Green Guy from Toy Story? This is great! Thanks so much! My email is carrijoymoore@yahoo.com


----------



## aaarcher86

I would love Jack Skellington, Sally, Zero, Tinkerbell, Terrence, Vidia, Snow White, Belle and Ariel!  My email is aaarcher86@aol.com - thank you so much!


----------



## gothtinkerbell

RBennett said:


> .



Can I possibly get Tink, Stitch and Cinderella?  My post count isn't high enough to do pm but my email addy is cherry4151 at gmail dot com.


----------



## deezeealum

*I was at my local Target today and they had stencil/pumpkin carving kits with Mickey and friends, a princess one and a Tinkebelle one.  They cost $6.00 each!  I always makes copies so that I can keep them from year to year!


----------



## goofystitchfan

Any chance I could get a Stitch, Goofy and Mickey? Thanks so much:
thedallevas@comcast.net


----------



## Scootersbabygirl

This post was started in 2006 - does anyone know if it's still active? My children would LOVE to carve some Disney pumpkins before our trip!


----------



## shreked

Mickey and Donald please
Thanks esklevering@comcast.net


----------



## elkwoodgal

If anyone has a Peter Pan carving template they could send me, I would really appreciate it!  My daughter has asked for a Peter Pan pumpkin and I can't find a template anywhere.  Thanks so much!!

You can email me at rwhitlocksmith @ gmail . com  (altogether).

Robin


----------



## letstalkboutdisney

I would love the castle, stitch, minnie and tinkerbell!
Thank you!
lsalbus@yahoo.com


----------



## SabreNinja

Can someone please send me a Stitch stencil from Lilo & Stitch.

Thank you so much!

SabreNinja @ hotmail.com


----------



## starwars_nerd

I was wondering if i can get the skull and crossed swords please. email:Starwars_nerd_94@hotmail.com


----------



## lilo4

We don't have any of this in The Netherlands so as many as you can send would be great! (Princess, Stitch, Toy Story and all)

diensols at yahoo.com


----------



## erincarvo

this so awesome! can you send me jack sparrow and anything else that you can? ive been lookinge everywhere for free patterns. 
Thank you!


----------



## DZNEE4US

If you are still sending patterns out- could you please send me a Woody, Buzz, Jessie or a Bulls'eye???  That is, if you have them.  I'd appreciate it!  I have looked everywhere!
bonusbunch@frontier.com


----------



## punkyhunky

I would love this and if you have time I would love a copy. My email address is ercheung9@hotmail.com


----------



## brodigren

I need a Grumpy stencil for my Halloween pumpkin carving. Can anyone please help me. My kids always call me Grumpy, so I want to surprise them with this carving. Please email me at  
brodigren(at symbol)yahoo.com   I don't have 10 posts so I cannot and email address correctly, but don't know how to view any replies I may receive.
Thanks.


----------



## Scootersbabygirl

If you are still sending out the stencils (which would be amazing!), I'd love a set - randi.morse (at) hughes.net  my daughter loves the princesses and all the fairies (typical girl), and my son would be happy with anything "cool". Thank you!


----------



## bpitman12

If you are sending out stencils still, I would love to have a buzzlightyear, ariel, tinkerbell and Toy story alien.  bpitman12 at hotmail  Thanks!!!


----------



## 5forDiz

Saw this thread started in 2006,  has the OP sent any out for recent requests ?   (that'd be incredibly awesome on her part to keep doing so )

Also,  this link to Disney Family site has some to download

Jack Skellington, Mickey, Minnie, Snow White & others

http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-parties-and-holidays/pkg-pumpkin-templates/

*And* these printables are really cool too;  love the Haunted Mansion's hitch hiking ghosts 

http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-parties-and-holidays/pkg-disney-halloween-printables/


----------



## cjandtim

If you are still sending out patterns I would really love a buzz lightyear, woody and jessie. I've been searching everywhere.


----------



## Haley/Hayden Mom

I am looking for a Sally pattern from Nightmare before Christmas for my 6 year old. She wants it to go with big sisters Jack. If you have one and are sending them out could I get one. My email is apowers75@windstream.net


----------



## tjsrodeo

Hi!  Is this still an open forum?  I was hoping to find some patterns for toy story favorites like Woody, Buzz, Jessie and Bullseye!  I was also maybe looking for maybe a Sally or Jack from Nightmare Before Christmas!  I know it sounds like a lot! So I am thankful for any!!!  My lil nieces have really seemed to find 8 yes 8 pumpkins  for us to carve this year so I am a lil overwhelmed already!  So any patterns are really appreciated!!  Thank you so so much!!!!!        tjsrodeo2002 at aol.com (no spaces)


----------



## 4DISNEYFAN

Hi There, 
Hello is anyone still offering some of the disney pumpkin stencils? My children and I would greatly appreciate the patterns for:

Cinderella Castle
Stitch
PETER PAN
PINOCCHIO
CAPTAIN JACK

Please let me know.
Thanks so much.


----------



## mcqueen n' sally

as the others said, it is so awesome if OP is still sending out these templates! 
and, if so..
may i please have a belle and/or jessie from toy story if possible?
cddrsvp@yahoo.com

thank you so much!


----------



## 4DISNEYFAN

Hi There, 
Hello is anyone still offering some of the disney pumpkin stencils? My children and I would greatly appreciate the patterns for:

Cinderella Castle
Stitch
PETER PAN
PINOCCHIO
CAPTAIN JACK

Please let me know.
Thanks so much. 
OOPS, Sorry I forgot my email  jcmonks  @ comcast.net no spaces


----------



## Ukie Mouse

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has the Goofy, Cinderella and Belle stencils.
My 3 year old daughter last year mentioned to us that her boyfriend is Goofy, and she loves both Cinderella and Belle.

Thank you in advance,
my emial address is:

melnyk_adam@shaw.ca.

HAPPY HALLOWEEN Everyone!


----------



## amydeman

I would love a buzz template, if you still have them.


----------



## Forest Wizz

OK i need help! I'm trying to find a Jack and Sally stencil to print out for free. Can anyone help me? It would be so helpful and I would appreciate it very much! Thanks! Go to my facebook, I'm Mary Culkin.


----------



## 2littleprincesses28

Anyone have the Tpy Story Characters? We had Woody, Jesse, Buzz and Bullseye but our computer crashed  Would love them again and how about any princess??

danakjensen@hotmail.com


----------



## scottykristen

Would love to have Jesse and Woody stencil for our pumpkins!  Thank you so much in advance!

kristenkiser @ yahoo.com

Kristen


----------



## jraymond503

Looking for one for Cinderella's Castle...

We are leaving for Disney 11/6 and want our Pumpkin Disney themed to get ready!!!!!

genesgirl503@hotmail.com

THANK YOU!


----------



## glitzybabes

So I think that I have came but with an idea to get ree pumpkin patterns.

Search online for any window decal like this one

http://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.183673953.jpg

Save the picture and then enlarge it and then print it out.

Some are harder than others.
 But give it a try.


----------



## squirrel

There are some on this site that are free

http://www.cartoonjr.com/pumpkin-stencils-disney-pumpkin-carving-patterns/  Click on the Click to print, then print page 2 (actual stencil) as page 1 is just the http:// on the page.

It has Tinkerbell, Ariel, Cinderella and Snow White, Mickey Mouse, Goofy, Tigger and Winnie the Pooh.  For Villans it has Captain Hook, Hades and Maleficent. 

http://www.stoneykins.com/Free_Patterns/Page_05.html  Pages 4 and 5 in the free section have some Disney - Little Einsteins, Lady & the Tramp, Jack Sparrow.

http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/Nemo.pdf Nemo  http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/WaltDisney.pdf Walt Disney http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/simba.pdf Simba


----------



## Ukie Mouse

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone has the Belle pumpkin pattern. My daughter loves Belle, and was wanting to surprise her with it already carved out on Halloween morning.

Thanks.

Adam

melnyk_adam@shaw.ca


----------



## JennyJ

I would LOVE if I could get Dumbo!    My daughter will be thrilled!!

kjrkjones@gmail.com

THANKS!!!


----------



## missinny

I was hoping to get Woody and Jessie, my kids are going to dress as them this year and wanted to carve their pumpkins to match them. Thanks in advance!!

email:  dolphin_lover7 @ msn.com (no spaces)


----------



## pmw1718

Can anyone send any Buzz Lightyear or any from the Marvel comics?  Please and thank you..

pmw1718@yahoo.com


----------



## squirrel

Is anyone getting their requests?  This thread was started a long time ago.


----------



## pmw1718

squirrel said:


> Is anyone getting their requests?  This thread was started a long time ago.



Nothing yet...  Here's to hoping


----------



## Ukie Mouse

No nothing on my end either.


----------



## letstalkboutdisney

I haven't gotten anything either.


----------



## kritter

Here are some stencils::

http://family.go.com/disney/disney-halloween-pumpkin-carving-templates-photo-gallery-pg/#Tigger Pumpkin;7


----------



## AuntTaz2000

RBennett said:


> .



Hope you have/had a great time! Also, if it's not too much trouble, could you email me a copy of the Donald Duck stencil? My 4-yr.-old autistic son wants Donald for some strange reason all of a sudden. I have a whole bag full of other stencils, but he is demanding Donald. Unfortunately, his care takes up so much of our funds that I doubt he'll ever get to experience Disney first-hand like I did as a kid.  We've tried just about everything. Unfortunately, nothing seems to work or if it does, it doesn't work for long. So we just try to keep him as happy as possible and pray a lot! Thank you so much. GOD BLESS!


----------



## charwen2010

Can someone please tell me how to get free woody and buzz pumpkin templates? Or any other toy story characters?


----------



## dan_81877

Hello, 
My daughter would love to get a Sally stencil for her pumpkin this year. If you have it could you please send to dan_81877@yahoo.com


----------



## Willow25

Hello can I please get a Mickey Mouse and a tinkerbell stencil.  My email is sratcliffe@cafs.org.au

Thanks


----------



## squirrel

I carved the Nemo one from one of the websites that I posted earlier.  It looks great.  I did my first pumpkin with a shaved section.


----------



## ThinkTink1228

I would LOVE a tinkerbell and a stitch pattern. Thank you soo much 
My e-mail is nfglvr1006 at gmail dot com


----------



## bunnyshortcake

I would looove a Cheshire Cat one!
my email is gabesaportalove at yahoo dot com


----------



## Mrs D

I think this thread is DOA.


----------



## squirrel

Mrs D said:


> I think this thread is DOA.



I agree.

That's why I posted some places to find some Disney characters.


----------



## fairwayjoe21

Was wondering if you had any response for the Woody and Buzz patterns?  I have a 2 year old who would love them!

Thanks!

please send to fairwayjoe21 at yahoo.com


----------



## webside

I would love to get a Mickey Sorcerer and a Stitch Pumpkin Pattern.

If anyone can help please send it to webside2 at hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## squirrel

As far as I can tell nobody is sending any requests anymore.  The thread was started a long time ago.  Not sure why people still are requesting stencils.


----------



## mc25monini

Hi, i was wondering if you still have these on file if you could email me all the pirates of the Caribbean you have, thank you so much


----------



## bbbyrd

Could you please send me the Cheshire Cat stencil? Thank you so much! bbbyrd85 gmail


----------



## squirrel

squirrel said:


> There are some on this site that are free
> 
> http://www.cartoonjr.com/pumpkin-stencils-disney-pumpkin-carving-patterns/  Click on the Click to print, then print page 2 (actual stencil) as page 1 is just the http:// on the page.
> 
> It has Tinkerbell, Ariel, Cinderella and Snow White, Mickey Mouse, Goofy, Tigger and Winnie the Pooh.  For Villans it has Captain Hook, Hades and Maleficent.
> 
> http://www.stoneykins.com/Free_Patterns/Page_05.html  Pages 4 and 5 in the free section have some Disney - Little Einsteins, Lady & the Tramp, Jack Sparrow.
> 
> http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/Nemo.pdf Nemo  http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/WaltDisney.pdf Walt Disney http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/simba.pdf Simba



I'm quoting myself as I don't believe any stencils are been sent via e-mail.  If anyone comes across any other sites to get free stencils please post so others may enjoy!


----------



## TwinPrincessMama

Direct from Disney: http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-parties-and-holidays/pkg-pumpkin-templates/

Includes: Jack Skellington
Rapunzel, Ariel, Snow White, Tinker Bell
Mickey, Minnie, Vampire Mickey, Devil Donald, Goofy
Phineas, Ferb, Perry
Kermit
Winnie the Pooh, Tigger
Lightning McQueen, Tow Mater
Maleficent's Dragon
Stitch Witch
Mike Wazowski, Sulley


----------



## squirrel

Beast Easy http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/beast.pdf

Dory Hard http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/dori.pdf

Hercules Intermediate http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/herc.pdf

Simba Easy http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/simba.pdf

Shrek Intermediate http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/Shrek.pdf

Little Einsteins, Lady & the Tramp http://www.stoneykins.com/Patterns/categories/100-FREE--Patterns/

Here's another webpage with a bunch of characters http://www.dapsmagic.com/?page=freedisneypumpkincarvingpatterns


----------



## squirrel

Very strange.  I posted earlier today and it's not recognized, it doesn't register the thread as being updated today at all.

Excellent, this post made it pop to the top of the Family Board.


----------



## grumpy7457

I know it's last minute, but our favorite person is Grumpy.  I'm looking for a carving pattern for Grumpy.  thanks!!


----------



## pthuhges2

Working on Phineas, Ferb & Perry now!


----------



## xoxoxoaugusta

Cinderella, her Prince Charming, Pocahontas, and Mulan please 

Email to: xoxo.augusta at yahoo


----------



## rpdoty

Corpse Bride would be greatly appreciated. 

getricka@gmail.com

Thank you.


----------



## squirrel

This thread was started a long time ago.  Please stop requesting stencils.  Nobody has posted back that they have received them.

I and at least one other poster are giving you websites to find the characters we have found.  If you keep requesting, the websites we post are hidden in the thread.


----------



## squirrel

squirrel said:


> There are some on this site that are free
> 
> http://www.cartoonjr.com/pumpkin-stencils-disney-pumpkin-carving-patterns/  Click on the Click to print, then print page 2 (actual stencil) as page 1 is just the http:// on the page.
> 
> It has Tinkerbell, Ariel, Cinderella and Snow White, Mickey Mouse, Goofy, Tigger and Winnie the Pooh.  For Villans it has Captain Hook, Hades and Maleficent.
> 
> http://www.stoneykins.com/Free_Patterns/Page_05.html  Pages 4 and 5 in the free section have some Disney - Little Einsteins, Lady & the Tramp, Jack Sparrow.
> 
> http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/Nemo.pdf Nemo  http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/WaltDisney.pdf Walt Disney http://www.pumpkinglow.com/images/PDFpatterns/simba.pdf Simba



Re-posting as it's getting buried in the requests!

Thank you TwinPrincessMama, I printed off the Stitch as a Witch for my niece.  She loves Stitch and this year she is going as a witch.


----------



## aimdizzler

eeyore 
thanks
amylf1987@yahoo


----------



## angelapulsifer

Could you please email me the dumbo pumpkin stencil, my daughter is begging for dumbo!

Also Cinderella too.

Thank you!


----------



## Marionnette

You've bumped an ancient thread and the OPs, who were sending the stencils out years ago, are no longer doing that. You might want to continue googling for those stencils.


----------



## squirrel

Here's another site with a lot of Disney Characters and other cartoon characters  http://www.pumpkinpile.com/patterns_cartoons.php

Tinkerbell
Snow White
Minnie
Mickey
Dumbo
Jessie
Woody
Buzz
Alien
Mater
Lightning McQueen
Wall-E

This one http://www.cartoonjr.com/disney-pumpkin-stencils/ has Bambi, Cruella De Vil and Pinocchio.


----------



## squirrel

Pirate Skullhttp://celebrating-halloween.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/pirate-skull.gif

Yellow Angry Birds http://www.celebrating-halloween.com/pumpkincarving/angry-birls-stencil2.shtml

Olaf, Mary Poppins, Jack Skellington, Cheshire Cat, Mike Wazowski, Rapunzel, Vampire Mickey and Ferb  http://family.disney.com/pumpkin-carving-ideas


----------



## Mrs D

squirrel said:


> Pirate Skullhttp://celebrating-halloween.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/pirate-skull.gif
> 
> Yellow Angry Birds http://www.celebrating-halloween.com/pumpkincarving/angry-birls-stencil2.shtml
> 
> Olaf, Mary Poppins, Jack Skellington, Cheshire Cat, Mike Wazowski, Rapunzel, Vampire Mickey and Ferb  http://family.disney.com/pumpkin-carving-ideas



Thanks for giving us new stencils!


----------



## GoHerd1028

*Looking for a pattern for the Incredibles logo or anything Incredibles*


----------



## squirrel

GoHerd1028 said:


> *Looking for a pattern for the Incredibles logo or anything Incredibles*



Nobody is sending out requests.  I have been updating the thread with where to find new characters that I have come across.  If you don't see Incredibles listed in one of the more recent threads then you will have to search for it.


----------

